# Hairfinity Challenge ~January - June 2011



## jamaicalovely (Dec 30, 2010)

*Hairfinity Vitamin Challenge ~ 2011*

Who would like to join me on a Hairfinity Vitamin challenge?

I've been hearing some rave reviews about these vitamins and seen some great results on ladies who use them. Good Thread --> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ew-discussion/236683-hairfinity-vitamins.html

 I'm curious if they really work and how much growth I can achieve using Hairfinity from now until summer.

If you are interested, post here with a starting pic. Also note if you are already using Hairfinity.
Format:

- Starting Pic
- Currently use Hairfinity?  Y / N
- Goal Length?

*
Challenge Check Ins:
- March 2011
- June 2011
- September 2011
- December 2011*

*Hairfinity Website:* http://www.hairfinity.com

*Hairfinity Discount Code: 
* *Save 10*% NOW​ Use Promotional Code: 128974​ when placing your  order at: www.hairfinity.com​ 
*Offer Expires: 03/03/2011*​ 


Participants:


Jamaicalovely
Dieasha
diadall
SexySin985
Kandycurls
DadragonPrincess
An_gell
Tricie
Supersweet
Rak1209
Hatmat6
nappystorm
mostamazing
crvlngrhair
hola_lo2002
southernstunner
tdc1978
keelioness
Aggie
newbiemom
tdc1978
rwatson2001
EbonynIvory
princess2010
trendsetta25
CA Nappy
carlana25
diadalla
babylone09
nc cutie
Mz.perfect
Kerryann
Kacie
sanserity30
sweetnovember
sunkissedbronze
chocolate79
ThickLongLush
MzCraft
Ayoung
LuluB
bauderlady
     ****************************************************************

Starting Pic -Jan 2011:









Ready..set..go!


- Currently use Hairfinity?  *N*
- Goal Length? *BSL*


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Dieasha (Dec 30, 2010)

Count me n....!!!


----------



## diadall (Dec 30, 2010)

I am in.  I am on my second month and ordered another 2 month supply yesterday.


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 30, 2010)

I want in on this too.....

I'm so late but here is my starting pic. 

Im natural and flat ironed only the back part of my hair. It was reverting within minuets So this is the best I could do..... 











Its at the 4 inch mark. 

Other vitamins I'm taking: 
MSM
Hairfinity
Alive Multivitamin 
Krill Oil


----------



## Phaer (Dec 30, 2010)

I will be lurking, maybe join the next round. I have sooo many vits right now, I have to finish them.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay girls, this is great!  I am putting in my order this weekend. Don't forget to post your starting pics.


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 30, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in, I been taking them since last year,and they have been working for me. I just hate the shipping price lol. I sent them a testimonial,so check it out on the site, NO they don't pay me lol. ANYONE can send their testimonials. But count me in on this challenge.
​


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 30, 2010)

I want to keep the first post updated with the monthly discount code, where can I find that?  Or can someone post monthly?


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in. I just bought one bottle a couple days ago. I have to get a starting pic before I get my tree braids on the 5th. The best i can do until my company comes over... I'll try to do a pic from the back.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 30, 2010)

I got to take a starting picture too....


----------



## diadall (Dec 30, 2010)

- Starting Pic (I have to come back.  I have some in a few threads)
- Currently use Hairfinity? 
Yes, since November 5 or 6.
- Goal Length
My short term goal is APL but eventually I would like to be APL in the front and BLS in the back.


----------



## An_gell (Dec 30, 2010)

Can I save a spot?? I went on their website today to buy some more vitamins cuz I ran out back in November and didn't reorder cuz I wanted to finish off the $50 vitamins I brought back over the summer, and it seems like their prices have went up.  I can't remember for sure, but didn't 1 bottle use to be like 20 bucks? I reordered some today, thinking about getting on their monthly supply plan.  They are getting pretty popular lately.

Okay I'm officially joining.  I also brought Alive a multivitamin not just to aid in hair growth, but I needed one. lol!! but I do hope it will aid hair infinity in giving me great growth.

Do you take Hairfinity: yes, since 1 Mar 10
Goal Length: armpit but would love to be brastrap by the end of  2011


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 31, 2010)

I gotta question... since im going to try weight watchers and need a vitamin will this count or do i need more vitamins?


----------



## tricie (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in! I will put up a starting pic (or pretty close) when I can.
Yes, I'm currently taking them; I'm almost one month in.
Goal length: a few inches past APL by June 2011.

Thanks for this challenge, OP!


----------



## rak1209 (Dec 31, 2010)

I would like to be add as well, been taking them now for a month will load a pic when I get off from work.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 31, 2010)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I gotta question... since im going to try weight watchers and need a vitamin will this count or do i need more vitamins?



I would say this could count, but would recommend a good multi if your focus will be on weight loss and nutrition.   Maybe others who have been using hairfinity for awhile will chime in.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 31, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I'm in, I been taking them since last year,and they have been working for me. I just hate the shipping price lol. I sent them a testimonial,so check it out on the site, NO they don't pay me lol. ANYONE can send their testimonials. But count me in on this challenge.
> ​



I remember your testimonial.   You are one of those ladies that had me very interested in these vitamins. I was sold when I saw that you went from APL to MBL in 9 months. 


***Ladies** Notice that I changed this from a 6 month to a full year challenge. * If you still plan to do this challenge for six months, that's fine.      Considering it takes up to 3 months to see results, I wanted to give you girls a chance to see results and truly evaluate if the vitamins are really for you.  And some members couldn't start exactly in January as well.


----------



## hatmat6 (Dec 31, 2010)

Please count me in.  My VERY FIRST CHALLENGE ! YAY!

*Starting Pic*:
see below

*Currently using Hairfinity*: YES, Since November 1
*Goal length*: MBL


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 31, 2010)

jamaicalovely said:


> I would say this could count, but would recommend a good multi if your focus will be on weight loss and nutrition. Maybe others who have been using hairfinity for awhile will chime in.


 


I so agree, because heres what I take: my multi vitamin is Centrum Chewables, Hairfinity,and I take fish oil supplements now.
Thats it...

But yeah it's always good to take a multi too.


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 31, 2010)

Is it me or did the price of these vitamins go down. I may join...


----------



## mostamaziing (Dec 31, 2010)

*COUNT ME IN!! *

im getting my hair pressed tonight  soo ill post my starting picss later on today  pluss im waiting on that email discount code 


- Starting Pic




soft press. ihavent BC'd since going natural 


- Currently use Hairfinity? [ifinished my 2nd bottle last week soo *nope*]
- Goal Length? [*APL*]


----------



## crvlngrhair (Dec 31, 2010)

Count me in!!!!! I need to start being consistent with these vits. 

I think my starting pic will show up in my siggy, if not I will edit this post and add it! 

-Currently use Hairfinity? No, but I have a bottle I will start on tomorrow 
- Goal length - short term : APL, long term : WL


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi!! Count me in please!!!!!

I've been using Hairfinity for 5 months and I started my 6th bottle last week!! I'll post a picture soon


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok I want in. I just ordered 2 bottles and waiting for them to come in. I hope to go from APL to MBL by Dec 31, 2011.

HERE IS MY STARTING PICTURE


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like to join but they are kind of expensive. I will wait until they have a discount code.


----------



## rak1209 (Jan 1, 2011)

I Would like to be added as well, been a month since i started taking them.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 1, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Is it me or did the price of these vitamins go down. I may join...


oke:



hola_lo2002 said:


> Hi!! Count me in please!!!!!
> 
> I've been using Hairfinity for 5 months and I started my 6th bottle last week!! I'll post a picture soon


Can you show a progress pic during that period? We need some motivation.



SouthernStunner said:


> Ok I want in.  I just ordered 2 bottles and waiting for them to come in.  I hope to go from APL to MBL by Dec 31, 2011.
> 
> STARTING PIC IS MY AVATAR


Can you post a pic in the thread in case you change your avatar?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 1, 2011)

tdc1978 said:


> I would like to join but they are kind of expensive. I will wait until they have a discount code.


oke:

c'mon join us.......


----------



## keelioness (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like to join JamaicaLovely..I've been taking Hairfinity for 4 months..my starting pic was taken 12/4.. I'm in cornrows right now.

March pic= sorry head is tilted
goal length=BSB
also they usually email me the discount code so I'll make sure to PM it to you


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay JL, please add me to this challenge. I just bought me 2 months supply of these vitamins and needed a challenge to remind me to take them and my other vitamins everyday. Thanks for starting one.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 1, 2011)

@keelioness- thanks, girl! I am desperately waiting for someone share the discount code.   your progress over the last few months is amazing.


----------



## keelioness (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank u so much.. thats such a compliment coming from you! I'm in awe of ur hair..the last code  I got expired December 10th..If I get any emails regarding a new discount I'll definitely share!


----------



## newbiemom (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm in. i wil try to post a starter pics


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 2, 2011)

I will post my start picture tommorow, I had a small setback this year do to stress, so I must get back on track.

​


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 2, 2011)

^ me too! I think this is why I really want to try this. let's get it!


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 2, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> oke:
> 
> c'mon join us.......



Okay, I will join, but I have to wait until the tenth on payday. Christmas broke me!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 2, 2011)

- Starting Pic
 






- Currently use Hairfinity? YES

- Goal Length?
WL "Waist Length"


I'm very close to waist length, I have new growth and need a touch up, so I will do another picture update soon, I would have been at wasit length, but do to STRESS I had shedding and thining around the edges,so I had a small setback.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 2, 2011)

I plan on getting a sew in as a protective style real soon,I haven't had one in a while, sew ins give me fast growth,I'm sure by the next time I relax I will be at WL, at least I hope so. I have to dust my ends before my sew in.


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 2, 2011)

QUESTION:

with all of that biotin how about breakouts? i take a multi vitamin, if i add this how would i counter act the break outs with all of the biotin?

i have been thinking about these vitamins for awhile now..but since my complexion is almost where i want it..i don't want any set backs.


----------



## rwatson2001 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so glad this challenge was started! I ordered a 2 month supply last week and would love to join. 

Starting pic - Dec 9, 2010 last touch up






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EbonynIvory (Jan 2, 2011)

I would like to join. I will post my starting picture and stats later on this week.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 2, 2011)

@Fatima, that's a good question.   I hope the ladies who have a little more experience with hairfinity chimes in.

I bought my two month supply last night.   I'm so excited.   With this high price, I will make it a point to NOT miss a pill.  

So glad to see you ladies join in.   I have girls on BHM joining us as well.


----------



## Moonpie8 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hairfinity 10% off code: 198742..


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 2, 2011)

Moonpie8 said:


> Hairfinity 10% off code: 198742..




YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS MOONPIE!

Do you know when the code expires?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2011)

fatimablush said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> with all of that biotin how about breakouts? i take a multi vitamin, if i add this how would i counter act the break outs with all of the biotin?
> 
> i have been thinking about these vitamins for awhile now..but since my complexion is almost where i want it..i don't want any set backs.


Take a good B-Complex vitamin supplement. I take TwinLab B-100 Caps to counteract the breakouts from the biotin and so far so good.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2011)

Moonpie8 said:


> Hairfinity 10% off code: 198742..


 Oh yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about. Every bit of savings count - thanks for sharing Moonpie8.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 2, 2011)

Moonpie8 said:


> Hairfinity 10% off code: 198742..


 


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ms.chanel (Jan 2, 2011)

when is the cut off date?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 2, 2011)

No cut off date at this time


----------



## Princess2010 (Jan 2, 2011)

Count me in. Just ordered mine so it will be here hopeful by friday!!!


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am soo happy, now I can order!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I am going to love this challenege a lot. There was a vitamin challenge last year that kept me on target with my vitamin regimen and I found that it was very helpful in giving me some awesome growth. I believe I got a little over half an inch of growth per month and that was before Hairfinity. So I am quite eager to see what Hairfinity will do for my hair this year.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 3, 2011)

Moonpie8 said:


> Hairfinity 10% off code: 198742..



iordered miine last night 

but the monthly email they send didn't come yet erplexed howd yu get the discount code.?

either way thaanks.!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2011)

Already took my Hairfinity and other vitamins for today.


----------



## rwatson2001 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just got my 2 month supply today and started my vitamins tonight. 

My previous starting pic was right after I relaxed last month. The following pics are since I've had my hair cornrowed the last 2 weeks BEFORE starting HF.  

End of week 1 cornrows pre HF










End of week 2 cornrows pre HF (these pics were taken tonight)


















I figured I'd better document my growth now so that the vitamins don't get all the credit LOL. 

HHG everyone! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 3, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Already took my Hairfinity and other vitamins for today.


yaay!  lead the team on


----------



## Missi (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be lurking too and see how everyone's progress goes. I might test Hair + and see how that goes. 

Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 3, 2011)

Missi said:


> I'll be lurking too and see how everyone's progress goes. I might test Hair + and see how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Aw hun, you might as well join the club.  oke:

If you only lurk, you'll miss the fun and the progress.  Plus, we got the discount code now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2011)

Hairfinity and other vitamins - DONE IN!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 4, 2011)

GIRRRRRLLLLLLL YOU KNOW I'M IN!!!!
Currently use Hairfinity?  YESSIR
Goal Length - MBL by December 2010


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 4, 2011)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I so agree, because heres what I take: my multi vitamin is Centrum Chewables, Hairfinity,and I take fish oil supplements now.
> Thats it...
> 
> But yeah it's always good to take a multi too.


IA I'm taking Women's One A Day along with Hairfinity. I've been taking my hairfinity vitamins since Sept 3rd. So I've been officially using it for 4 months now


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 4, 2011)

fatimablush said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> with all of that biotin how about breakouts? i take a multi vitamin, if i add this how would i counter act the break outs with all of the biotin?
> 
> i have been thinking about these vitamins for awhile now..but since my complexion is almost where i want it..i don't want any set backs.



i didn't experience breakouts while using these vitamins.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 4, 2011)

@trendsetta25 - we've been waiting for you.   I think you were holding out so you can be challenger #25.

Can you post pics of your progress in the 4 month period?   Thanks!

Make sure we stay on track with the discount codes also.   Having two folks on the lookout will work out great.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 5, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> @trendsetta25 - we've been waiting for you.   *I think you were holding out so you can be challenger #25*.
> 
> Can you post pics of your progress in the 4 month period?   Thanks!
> 
> Make sure we stay on track with the discount codes also.   Having two folks on the lookout will work out great.



lol @ the red!!!!!
Below you will see my Aug pic  (1 week before i started hairfinity) and dec when i relaxed (almost 16 weeks after using Hairfinity) Also below you will see the new growth i had from my weave that i installed Oct 23rd and took out Dec 18th.
(you guys have probably seen this progress all over LHCF these past few weeks )

Aug 2010





New Growth in 8 weeks













Dec 2010


----------



## CA*Nappy (Jan 5, 2011)

I want to join.  I have been taking Hairfinity since since November. Almost finished with my 2nd bottle, need to order more before I run out.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Trendsetta!  Nice growth.

I received my hairfinity vitamins today and took my first vitamin.   I actually like them better than the other HSN vitamins I've tried in the past.   I like that they are capsules instead of horse pills.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 6, 2011)

Got my hairfinity vitamins in the mail yesterday!! Will start taking sometime next week when I'm done with the other vitamins.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 6, 2011)

hey ladies i havent been on in a while but i had to come back to my favorite site i just ordered hairfinity vitamins so count me inn


----------



## diadall (Jan 6, 2011)

I am taking the vitamins.  I have been taking them since early November.  I hear you need to take them for a few months before you see results.

I realized that my hair only grows a 1/4 inch a month.  I know because my hair was colored on November 15 and on December 15 I just had a few centimeters.  It is nearly January 15 and I think I have about half an inch or a tad less now.  

If my hair is already growing 1/4 inch then I hope Hairfinity can help me double that to 1/2 a month. 

I would like to be APL by June 1.


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Count me in i just ordered mine yesterday

current length: SL
currently use hairfinity: No
Goal length: APL by june and BSL by december

I will post a starting pic in about two weeks when i take my micros out


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok i've been taking the for 2days and feel seasick right afterwards. Should eat something with this?


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 7, 2011)

I took my pills today

Ladies don't forget to take yours also.....




SUPER SWEET said:


> Ok i've been taking the for 2days and feel seasick right afterwards. Should eat something with this?



Yes, try eating something before you take the pill. That should make the seasick feeling go away.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 7, 2011)

My ish hasnt come in yet.  I am still waiting to join in the fun!


----------



## thickhairdinahaugust (Jan 7, 2011)

can someone take the hairfinity vitamins if they are pregnant or breatfeeding ? i would love to join


----------



## keelioness (Jan 7, 2011)

@ thickhair..i dont think u should take while preg..theres alot of B vitamin in these..im not a dr. or nursw but the prenatal vitamins should be enough


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 7, 2011)

thickhairdinahaugust said:


> can someone take the hairfinity vitamins if they are pregnant or breatfeeding ? i would love to join



I think you should sit this one out. Im not 100% sure it's safe/not safe to take while pregnant. But if anything I would consult your doc first in the even that you do decide to take it.


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 7, 2011)

Ladies who take the vitamins, what is your average growth a month?


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 7, 2011)

smdh.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 7, 2011)

keelioness said:


> @ thickhair..i dont think u should take while preg..theres alot of B vitamin in these..im not a dr. or nursw but the prenatal vitamins should be enough


I would agree. When I was pregnant, I stopped all meds and vitamins and just did prenatals as described.


----------



## EbonynIvory (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are my most recent photos. I had my ends trimmed a couple of weeks ago so I'm working with a fresh cut and style. I am planning on taking the vitamins as directed and I will try and post an updated photo at least once a month...next photo due around February 8th.

I would like to be between shoulder length, heading to bra strap by the end of 2011.

 this is the new growth that I'm starting with, about 1"-2".
 current length.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 9, 2011)

Just checking in ladies...


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 9, 2011)

my two month supply came today I'll start mine tomorrow


----------



## nc cutie (Jan 9, 2011)

Can I join? I've been taking them about 3 weeks.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 9, 2011)

^ of course!  Welcome.


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it to late to join in? I started a self hairfinity challenge. Took my first pills on the 31 of Dec. I don't have starter pics because I was in a sew in. It was installed a few days before. I'm using my new growth under my braids as my measure. I can say so far impressed with Hairfinity. I can get my fingures between my braids and it's only been 10 days. I'm only co-washing once a week and then spray my hair with infusium 23. I want to see Hairfinity's magic (or lack there of). liking what I see thou.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 10, 2011)

No, not too late.  Join us!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 10, 2011)

My Hairfenity came in!!!!!!   Today is my first day taking them.   I will take both at night.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 10, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> My Hairfenity came in!!!!!!   Today is my first day taking them.   I will take both at night.



yur not up all night when yu take them?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 10, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> yur not up all night when yu take them?


 


oh no dont tell me they keep you up?????????????????????????????erplexed  well its night here so I hope to fall asleep soon.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 10, 2011)

I take my pills sometimes at night too.  It doesn't keep me up.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 10, 2011)

I take mine at night also


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 10, 2011)

Count me in on this


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 10, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> oh no dont tell me they keep you up?????????????????????????????erplexed  well its night here so I hope to fall asleep soon.



lol everybodys different  icant take them after 10pm or else ill have to OD on benadryl to help me sleep


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 10, 2011)

ithot someone asked this already 

but does anybody take both pills at the same time or take 1 earlier and take the other later erplexed


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 10, 2011)

^ good question!  I want to know too.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 10, 2011)

I take both pills together becuse it's more conveniant  for me to do it that way.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 10, 2011)

I will take mine at the same time. Usually if the manufacture doesnt want you to take them at the same time it is worded: take one capsule by mouth twice daily.

The way they worded it on the bottle makes me think it really doesnt matter as long as you take both.

I could be wrong though, just my opinion.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Hairfinity vitamins already taken for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh in answer to the question that was asked earlier - I take both of my hairfinity vitamins at the same time. I think They are more potent this way - just my opinion though. I have other vitamins like B-Complex, C, D, E, etc, that I take and I tend to spread those throughout the day so I don't end up taking too many pills all at once.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> oh no dont tell me they keep you up?????????????????????????????erplexed well its night here so I hope to fall asleep soon.


 
I always take mine at night but they don't keep me up but then again, not even coffee keeps me up at night.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow this challenge has really taken off. I am so excited to be in it


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 10, 2011)

I take all my tablets at the same time also.

Im about to take them now


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 10, 2011)

Yaay Aggie! I took my pills  six out of the last seven days.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Yaay Aggie! I took my pills six out of the last seven days.


You go girl. I can't wait for after six months of taking them just to see where my hair will be then.


----------



## hatmat6 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sooooooo......  I henna'd my hair on the 31st of December.  Now i use the few gray strands I have to measure how much my hair is growing on Hairfinity!


----------



## rwatson2001 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been taking both before bed and no problems sleeping for me!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2011)

Took mine for the day.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 11, 2011)

Haven't started yet, but will by Friday.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 11, 2011)

Girls, someone is selling hairfinity vitamins in the products sell forum - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12601531#post12601531


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 11, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice growth, Kandycurls!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 12, 2011)

Just checking in and I have taken my Hairfinity for the day!


----------



## Kacie (Jan 12, 2011)

Deleted......


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 12, 2011)

@ Kacie, deleted? what happened?

Okay taking my vitamins is now a daily habit.   I look forward to taking my pills in the morning.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 12, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> 11/06/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great growth!


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 14, 2011)

Took mine yesterday


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 14, 2011)

How is the challenge going so far ladies? Do you see any results you like to discuss?


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 14, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> How is the challenge going so far ladies? Do you see any results you like to discuss?



its too soon to tell. but ihave seen results in the past (but ihad gotten a stooopid trim after) erplexed


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 14, 2011)

I've got three side effects...
insomnia with the evening pill
chin breakout
extra thirst


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 14, 2011)

I have been taking mine faithfully.  I have my hair in a beehive braid so I can wear my wigs so I wont see a difference plus I really just started taking them.


----------



## diadall (Jan 14, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I've got three side effects...
> insomnia with the evening pill
> chin breakout
> extra thirst



I got three guys living on my face as we speak.  Please tell me these breakouts will subside.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2011)

^^Ladies, it's very important to take extra B-Complex vitamins with biotin. I take a B-100 vitamin when I take mine.

By the way, already I took my hairfinity vitamins.


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got mine in the mail today! I will take them tonight.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you girls sticking with it.   Thanks for the tip, Aggie!

It's too soon to expect results for me too.   I should have something to report in March/April.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't read threads on hairfinity yet, but I went to their website after all the YTube raves. Q: after looking at the supplement facts would it be accurate to assume one can achieve the same results with just increasing their biotin, msm, and silica intake?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Yes, I actually did that fall of '10.  I just got sick of taking the different pills.  I would forgot at least one of them.   I believe for many of the ladies, they prefer to take just one pill for convenience.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2011)

Took mine already...


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 15, 2011)

Checking in for today


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 15, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 16, 2011)

*update hairfinity*

Checking in for today. I'm currently halfway of my 6th bottle of hairfinity. I didn't experience any brekouts 'till now! my hair is definitely growing it's just that it's still getting tangled really bad. I might have to keep my hair straight in order to prevent that... 


Anyway, the first pik was taken today (finally put my laziness on the side to straighten my hair lol!!) and the second pik with the stripe shirt was taken in october 2010.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 16, 2011)

That'S another pik taken today.. This one is a bit clearer. Before starting taking hairfinit, I was BSB and now my hair is passed BSL. I'm hoping to grow it to MBL....We shall wait and see


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: update hairfinity*



hola_lo2002 said:


> Checking in for today. I'm currently halfway of my 6th bottle of hairfinity. I didn't experience any brekouts 'till now! my hair is definitely growing it's just that it's still getting tangled really bad. I might have to keep my hair straight in order to prevent that...
> 
> 
> Anyway, the first pik was taken today (finally put my laziness on the side to straighten my hair lol!!) and the second pik with the stripe shirt was taken in october 2010.



That's great growth! I'm now in my 5th month. Actually I started my 5th bottle on the 3rd. I think I'm gonna buy the 6 month supply when I get my tax return.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 16, 2011)

I forgot to take my hairfinity this morning so taking it now and then tonight...
​


----------



## An_gell (Jan 16, 2011)

I finally started the hairfinity pills.  Hoping for some good growth.


----------



## keelioness (Jan 16, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> That'S another pik taken today.. This one is a bit clearer. Before starting taking hairfinit, I was BSB and now my hair is passed BSL. I'm hoping to grow it to MBL....We shall wait and see


 Girl your hair looks great..u look past MBL to me from the pic u look about 1-2 " from WL.. Grow on Girl!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2011)

Also checking in for yesterday. Forgot to update.


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Jan 17, 2011)

So I finally decided to take the plunge and join you ladies. I have a hair skin nail vitamin that I will be done with next week. So I go to the hairfinity site to place my order and what do you know? They are on back order. My LHCF sisters are buying them out. You ladies are on a mission. Well as soon as I get my vitamins I will be ready start.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 17, 2011)

sanserity30 said:


> So I finally decided to take the plunge and join you ladies. I have a hair skin nail vitamin that I will be done with next week. So I go to the hairfinity site to place my order and what do you know? They are on back order. My LHCF sisters are buying them out. You ladies are on a mission. Well as soon as I get my vitamins I will be ready start.


What? Are you serious!  That is hilarious!    Glad you are joining the challenge.

ETA: I sent an email to Hairfinity asking if they could establish a discount code for us.   If they don't respond I will coordinate us to do a email brigade to the company asking for a permanent discount code.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 17, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 18, 2011)

iforgott to take mine this morning when iheaded out for school 

taking them now


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 18, 2011)

^very good.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 18, 2011)

*...........................*

.........................


----------



## diadall (Jan 18, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Took vitamins. I would love to have another inch by this time next month.



How long have you been taking them?  Another inch by next month?  I am on my third month and I still don't have a full inch.  Please tell me I will see some results soon.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 18, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Checking in for yesterday and today.



Believe it or not, I was looking for you.

Seeing your siggy is like a virtual reminder.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 18, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## Renee29 (Jan 19, 2011)

You all are making me want to change over from my Nioxin vits.  Ill finish this bottle out then decide.  Keep up your persistance!  Ill be cheering you on.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 19, 2011)

Just checking in.  I have not missed a day since I started although the time of day varies.


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 19, 2011)

I finally took down my micros and will be washing my hair and posting my starting pic tonight. But I got my vitamins last week and I am on day 5 or 6 of taking them.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 19, 2011)

babylone09 said:


> I finally took down my micros and will be washing my hair and posting my starting pic tonight. But I got my vitamins last week and I am on day 5 or 6 of taking them.



im considering getting Micros never had them but the kinky twists seemed to help my cousin grow her hair out after she cut out all her relaxer


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all!

Its 0920 here and I am checking in and taking mine now.


----------



## diadall (Jan 19, 2011)

Kandycurls, has the type of progress I want.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 19, 2011)

Since the year started I've only missed 2 days. I started on the 1st. As of now, my scalp is itchy and tender. I guess thats a good sign


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 19, 2011)

Renee29 said:


> You all are making me want to change over from my Nioxin vits.  Ill finish this bottle out then decide.  Keep up your persistance!  Ill be cheering you on.


C'mon.   I have Nixoin in my vitamin collection too. Might as well join us.   Don't want you to let one year go by and then you say "I wish I had joined."



SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in.  I have not missed a day since I started although the time of day varies.


Yaay!  Very good.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 19, 2011)

checking in for today jan. 19


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 19, 2011)

Took mine for the night.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 19, 2011)

keelioness said:


> Girl your hair looks great..u look past MBL to me from the pic u look about 1-2 " from WL.. Grow on Girl!


 
thanks!! I have to admit that i'm not really sure what the difference between MBL and BSL is ?!?!?  erplexed Maybe that's why I feel like i'll never get to that MBL...


----------



## diadall (Jan 19, 2011)

I was so good about remembering to take them in the mornings before I left for work.  For two months I have remembered.  Then I forgot twice last week and had to take them when I got home.  Now I have resorted to putting a small supply in my purse in case I forget.  Just a small supply though in case I lose them, that way I won't be too upset.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 19, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## babylone09 (Jan 20, 2011)

After i took down my micros I did as follows:

1) Detangle
2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
3) Shampoo with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath 2x
4)Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor w/ plastic cap on for about 10 - 15 minutes
5)DC with several conditioners i mixed up w/ plastic cap on for about an hour
6)Applied Kimmyatube's leave in
7)Put hair in pony tail applied vasline to the ends put in a bun and baggied my bun

I know it seems like a lot..... 

So here are my results which are also my starting pics

1st pic was taken in oct. my length was probably at 2 but not past it (guesstimating)
2nd pic is my hair after i completed all those steps ^ combed out
3rd pic is my current length after having micros in for 3 months


















My hair is at the 4 and APL is at 5 or a little past 5. So i only have about an inch to an inch and a quarter to go.  O yea!  Lets not forget this is the longest my hair has ever been on top of I am so close to completing my first goal of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 20, 2011)

checking in


----------



## closertomydreams (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late. My goal is to be MBL by the summer and I know these vitamins will help me get there. I just received notice that they shipped today. So I should be able to officially start in a week. 

Currently use Hairfinity? N
Goal Length? MBL


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Believe it or not, I was looking for you.
> 
> Seeing your siggy is like a virtual reminder.


 
Thanks JL. I look forward to taking my Hairfinity everynight before heading to bed. In fact I'm checking in for today and yesterday right now. I tend to check in to LHCF every 2-3 days now because I am so busy doing other things.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2011)

sweetnovember said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late. My goal is to be MBL by the summer and I know these vitamins will help me get there. I just received notice that they shipped today. So I should be able to officially start in a week.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge sweetnovember.


----------



## CA*Nappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Are these on back order? I placed an order on 1/11/11 and just received my shipment notification today.


----------



## closertomydreams (Jan 20, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Welcome to the challenge sweetnovember.



Thank you Aggie!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 20, 2011)

babylone09 said:


> After i took down my micros I did as follows:
> 
> 1) Detangle
> 2) ACV/ Herbal green tea rinse
> ...


You'll achieve your goal faster than you know it.



CA*Nappy said:


> Are these on back order? I placed an order on 1/11/11 and just received my shipment notification today.


Yes another poster reported that a few posts ago.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome Sweetnovember!


----------



## keelioness (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a new discount code?...the one posted is not working for me. I have not received any email from them since November


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 21, 2011)

checking in for today!! This is really helping me not to forget to take my vitamins...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 21, 2011)

Hopefully our discount code ladies will chime in with an updated code.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 21, 2011)

Just checking in still taking vitamins everyday.


----------



## Princess2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

checking in. been taking them every night since JAN 5


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 22, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 22, 2011)

Just checking in, I missed Fri. but I am back on it now and I wont forget again.  Son got sick (103.3 fever) and everything was forgotten.


----------



## sunkissedbronze (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello  I have not posted in a while but I would love to join this challenge if I still can. I am currently taking, hairfinity and msm 1000 along with a prenatal pill. I am seeing pretty good results. I have heard so much about hairfinity that I ordered and began taking it. In the past I have taken Viviscal which worked but if you stop taking it!! there goes the hair growth so I hope this isnt the same.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 22, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in, I missed Fri. but I am back on it now and I wont forget again.  Son got sick (103.3 fever) and everything was forgotten.



hope he feels better<3

itook mine late last night  & this morning.  itake an additional vitamin c & flaxseed pills. 

ugh pills make me gag =/ iwish Hairfinity would make a juice also


----------



## keelioness (Jan 22, 2011)

sunkissedbronze said:


> Hello  I have not posted in a while but I would love to join this challenge if I still can. I am currently taking, hairfinity and msm 1000 along with a prenatal pill. I am seeing pretty good results. I have heard so much about hairfinity that I ordered and began taking it. In the past I have taken Viviscal which worked but if you stop taking it!! *there goes the hair growth so I hope this isnt the same.*


 
@ the bolded.. do you mean your hair started breaking/shedding? Or your hair didn't grow as fast? Just asking because I haven't had more than a 3 or 4 day break from Hairfinity so I hope this isn't the case


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 22, 2011)

Checking in for today


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 22, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> hope he feels better<3
> 
> itook mine late last night  & this morning. itake an additional vitamin c & flaxseed pills.
> 
> ugh pills make me gag =/ iwish Hairfinity would make a juice also


 



On sat his temp went down to 101.8 and now is Sund and he is with his twin playing the Michael Jackson for the Wii.  His brother has been watching him like a hawk so I knew he was being well taken care of.


----------



## hatmat6 (Jan 22, 2011)

I take mine every night before bed.  Haven't missed a day yet!


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 22, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2011)

Checking in for today.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 23, 2011)

checking in for today. I also washed, DCed and straightened my hair for the week. I decided to keep my hair straight this winter because my curls tend to get tighter in cold weather, which causes more breakage in my case... I also needed a break from those damn SSK...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 23, 2011)

You girls are doing a great job with staying on your vitamins. I can't wait to see these results.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 23, 2011)

Any updated codes yet?


----------



## sensi sweetie (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you ladies experiencing any satanic breakouts on Hairfinity?


----------



## diadall (Jan 23, 2011)

sensi sweetie said:


> Are you ladies experiencing any satanic breakouts on Hairfinity?




I did but I am not sure if I can attribute it to Hairfinity.  They have seem to go away after about two weeks.  I think my skin looks pretty good right now.


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Jan 24, 2011)

sensi sweetie said:


> Are you ladies experiencing any satanic breakouts on Hairfinity?


 
I was going to ask the same thing! I took my weave out Sunday and I got a little scared. As I detangled clumps of hair came out! Some of the clumps were almost the length of my hair shaft. When I was finished loving on my hair it seemed to stop. I left the issue alone. Today my hair homie emailed me about her hair shedding really bad. She started hairfinity about two week after me. I told her to hold on, because I think my shedding stopped (I think erplexed). I can say I'm pleased with my growth, however. I got an inch to an inch and a half of growth so far.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 24, 2011)

Mz.Perfect said:


> I was going to ask the same thing! I took my weave out Sunday and I got a little scared. As I detangled clumps of hair came out! Some of the clumps were almost the length of my hair shaft. When I was finished loving on my hair it seemed to stop. I left the issue alone. Today my hair homie emailed me about her hair shedding really bad. She started hairfinity about two week after me. I told her to hold on, because I think my shedding stopped (I think erplexed). I can say I'm pleased with my growth, however. I got an inch to an inch and a half of growth so far.



omg my hair is shedding an awful lot!! erplexed ihonestly don't remember noticing this many shed hairs  this new black bottle is skep. did the ingredients change any at all since they re-did the bottle design.?

at least its shed hairs and not broken hairs foreal  big improvement for me  considering ihad nothing BUT broken stands all over the place erplexed


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Jan 24, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> omg my hair is shedding an awful lot!! erplexed ihonestly don't remember noticing this many shed hairs  this new black bottle is skep. did the ingredients change any at all since they re-did the bottle design.?
> 
> at least its shed hairs and not broken hairs foreal  big improvement for me  considering ihad nothing BUT broken stands all over the place erplexed


 
I looked though some threads before I decided to try hairfinity. I don't recall reading anything about shedding from people who had tried it. There were mainly really good reviews. Well, good reviews from the people who actually tried hairfinity before giving their opinion. Maybe, they did change the product. I put my hair back in cornrows last night. I take down on Mondays. I guess I'll see if the horrorfest continues. 

Oh, just a heads up. It will take awhile to get a second order from Hairfinity. My first order was only a months supply. I wanted to see if the pills would work for me before buying a bulk order. I placed my new order on the 14th of this month. I have yet to received my pills. I was warned about the slow shipping. I only have a couple days left in my current bottle. I hope they get here soon!


----------



## rwatson2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Checking in. So far so good, I've been taking the pills everyday for the last 20 days.  I haven't experienced any breakouts BUT my face has been a bit more sensitive lately. I've been trying to drink more water to avoid any breakouts (I read in another thread that helps when taking these pills). I have a 2 month supply and will re-order another 2-month in mid Feb. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 24, 2011)

Mz.Perfect said:


> I looked though some threads before I decided to try hairfinity. I don't recall reading anything about shedding from people who had tried it. There were mainly really good reviews. Well, good reviews from the people who actually tried hairfinity before giving their opinion. Maybe, they did change the product. I put my hair back in cornrows last night. I take down on Mondays. I guess I'll see if the horrorfest continues.
> 
> Oh, just a heads up. It will take awhile to get a second order from Hairfinity. My first order was only a months supply. I wanted to see if the pills would work for me before buying a bulk order. I placed my new order on the 14th of this month. I have yet to received my pills. I was warned about the slow shipping. I only have a couple days left in my current bottle. I hope they get here soon!



don't get me wrong. I love these pills iwish inever gotten the trim afterwards so icould show off noticeable results =/

but shedding kinda is a good thing.. right?


----------



## closertomydreams (Jan 24, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Welcome Sweetnovember!


 
Thank you Jamaicalovely!  My Hairfinity vitamins arrived today! I just took them.


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Jan 24, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> don't get me wrong. I love these pills iwish inever gotten the trim afterwards so icould show off noticeable results =/
> 
> but shedding kinda is a good thing.. right?


 
My hair is naturally thin so it make me sad to loose any more strands that normal. On the other hand, I'm really excited about my growth! I'm wordering if the shedding is just and adjustment to the high potency of the vitamins. Lolitaprice24 on youtube taked about shedding, but it was after she stopped for a month. She had really good growth with hairfinity. I'm going to hang in there.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2011)

Checking in for today...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> omg my hair is shedding an awful lot!! erplexed ihonestly don't remember noticing this many shed hairs  this new black bottle is skep. did the ingredients change any at all since they re-did the bottle design.?
> 
> at least its shed hairs and not broken hairs foreal  big improvement for me  considering ihad nothing BUT broken stands all over the place erplexed


 Your hair might be in it's catagen (shedding) phase, which normally last about 2-4 weeks. I wouldn't fret over it so soon.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 24, 2011)

just checking in and taking my hairfinity early today instead of tonight cause I am not feeling well (caught my son's bug) probably gonna sleep the rest of the day


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 24, 2011)

Mz.Perfect said:


> I was going to ask the same thing! I took my weave out Sunday and I got a little scared. As I detangled clumps of hair came out! Some of the clumps were almost the length of my hair shaft. When I was finished loving on my hair it seemed to stop. I left the issue alone. Today my hair homie emailed me about her hair shedding really bad. She started hairfinity about two week after me. I told her to hold on, because I think my shedding stopped (I think erplexed). I can say I'm pleased with my growth, however. I got an inch to an inch and a half of growth so far.


Congrats on the growth!

Yeah, I feel you on the shedding.  I take down my weave on Thursday and hope it won't be bad.   I may take garlic pills to combat the shedding.


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Jan 24, 2011)

I got my hairfinity vitamins today! I have two more days left on my current vitamins,so I will start on thursday


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

checking in


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Jan 24, 2011)

Well ladies I couldn't wait until Thursday. So I'm officially on board! This is day one for me. It is nice to take a vitamin that doen't taste so horrible that it makes you sick. Hairfinity may be a keeper! Now the worse part is going to be patiently waiting for results. Well I can always come in here and look at others' results for inspiration.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 24, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 24, 2011)

Count me in! I'm already taking Hairfinity, but haven't been consistent. Please add me!

Starting pic:






Goal length: MBL


----------



## Princess2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just took my hairfinity!!!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 24, 2011)

checking in about to take my hairfinity right now ...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome Chocolate79! We almost have one month down with this challenge and you ladies are so committed. Great job!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 25, 2011)

I finally got the B vitamins...I hope this helps my chin area  It looks quite ugly. Bumpville!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 25, 2011)

taking mine now


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Jan 25, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Congrats on the growth!
> 
> Yeah, I feel you on the shedding. I take down my weave on Thursday and hope it won't be bad. I may take garlic pills to combat the shedding.


 
Thank you! I took my cornrows down today. I couldn't help but to see if the shedding stopped. It did! Thank God....


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Jan 25, 2011)

I finally got my second order of hairfinity today. When I opened my bottle the pills where a different color. They were white...... I have two more days on my current bottle and these pills are yellow. They are a lot more grainier (if that's a word) than my new bottle. Has anyone else noticed this? I'm sure it's not a big deal. I just thougt that was weird.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2011)

Checking in for today.


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got my vitamins in for the day.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 25, 2011)

Checking i for today jan 25. I'm officially starting on my 7th bottle of hairfinity!!!! Keep it up ladies


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 25, 2011)

just took miine

and iordered some garlic pills to slow down this nasty shedding


----------



## Princess2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

Checking in for Jan 25


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 26, 2011)

Took my hairfinity today!


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 26, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## closertomydreams (Jan 26, 2011)

Checking in for today and yesterday.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 26, 2011)

checking in for jan 26


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 26, 2011)

Still no discount codes


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 26, 2011)

SexySin985 said:


> Still no discount codes


 none??????


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry girls, no one has reported a new code yet.   Hopefully soon.


----------



## nc cutie (Jan 26, 2011)

I am still on board! Just need to take a picture.


----------



## keelioness (Jan 26, 2011)

I've already missed a week! Dang backlog..gonna take some MSM powder till it gets here


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 27, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone has a new discount code for hairfinity yet? Checkingin for today btw.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 27, 2011)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 27, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Checking in... and waiting for that discount code.





ARE THEY NORMALLY   $$$$21??


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 28, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ARE THEY NORMALLY   $$$$21??


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks!!!  yeah i was gonna carry that line of vitamins but i didn't like their distributor price

basically to offer them would be the same as the website + the coupon

also   no online sales allowed so I couldn't offer them to you guys for a discount either

but guess i'll decide later

thanks again


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 28, 2011)

dang. ididnt really need to buy the garlic pills 

I think I have so much shedding and losing hair due to product build up  I haven't washed my hair since December  (trying to keep it straight for 2011) 

my scalp has been awfully sore/tender all day today  I looked it up and found out its caused by too much product and excess sebum. plus a dirty scalp. smdh.

imight clarify after ipost this  its almost 3am but idont wanna go to school and mofos notice the dandruff iscratched up erplexed


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 28, 2011)

ohh and ive been taking my Hairfinity pills faithfully too


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 28, 2011)

checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 28, 2011)

maybe i should email them for a code


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 29, 2011)

just checking in.  I admit that I missed one day this week.  I was mad at my hair for my length check. 
Anyways, other than that back on track.   This year I'll really see if these work considering that I've been at the same friggin length all year.


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Jan 29, 2011)

Checkin in. I haven't missed a day.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 29, 2011)

wow one month in... I have  another bottle to start on monday! But we need that code so I can go for 2 more months. Hopefully, this water intake and b-vitamin will help with these bumps.


----------



## keelioness (Jan 29, 2011)

Lolita just posted her review/ update YouTube - ~Hairfinity Product Review~


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Thank you! 

I checked it out.   I feel her on the difference between hairfinity pills and regular HSN pills.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 29, 2011)

Checking in for Jan 29!! Lolita is such a great hair inspiration for me!! She gives great hair advice!!! I actually started taking hairfinity at the same time that she did and I think we're at the same length. Al I have to say is that Hairfinity really works

I've tried so many hair pills before that and never got the same result as hairfinity. I can't wait to reach WL


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 29, 2011)

That's really encouraging, Hola.   How long did it take them until you saw results?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 29, 2011)

Checking in and about to take my hairfinity now and trying to stretch them out until I buy more

​


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 29, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> That's really encouraging, Hola. How long did it take them until you saw results?


 
I have to say about 2 months. That's actually the time I took before flat ironing my hair because pf my laziness lol!!! You just have to stick to it for a long period of time to see real results. I know some say they noticed results after a couple of weeks but I don't check my hair length that frequently to agree with them..


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 30, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## Jenaee (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't officially join but I just took my 3rd dose. I take mine at night before bed.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 30, 2011)

checking in for today jan 30. I also discovered the wonders of twistouts... Fast and easy to do!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 30, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I have to say about 2 months. That's actually the time I took before flat ironing my hair because pf my laziness lol!!! You just have to stick to it for a long period of time to see real results. I know some say they noticed results after a couple of weeks but I don't check my hair length that frequently to agree with them..



That's good to know.   I can't wait to finish my 2nd bottle and see results.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 30, 2011)

ihave a daily pill container to also help me to remember to take mine


----------



## hatmat6 (Jan 30, 2011)

Checking in, still on track.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish I could join but... that stuff broke me out on a level of no return; but, if anyone that has the same problem wants to do HF37 (hair formula 37) with me let me know... I would love to have a buddy or 2!


----------



## nc cutie (Jan 31, 2011)

Almost out!!-I have got to reorder. No breakouts yet but I also take chlorella and zi xiu tang.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'VE GOT A 10% CODE!  (is this the normal amount?  or 20%???)
posting in vendors forum*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 31, 2011)

^ great, thanks!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 31, 2011)

checking in for january 31!!


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Feb 1, 2011)

Checking in for Feb. 1st.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 2, 2011)

My nails are growing like crazy...I don't know about my hair yet


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 2, 2011)

I am checking in.  I haven't been checking in but I have been on track with taking  them.

I was breaking out with the Hairfinity and I was thinking of stoping but I started taking a multi vit, B complex, Biotin, and Garlic every night and like that the breakouts stopped.

I also hear that the Hairfinity was on back order.  I am so glad I ordered 4 at a time.  Does anyone know how long its taking?  I need to keep my stock replinished without any breaks.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> I wish I could join but... that stuff broke me out on a level of no return; but, if anyone that has the same problem wants to do HF37 (hair formula 37) with me let me know... I would love to have a buddy or 2!


 
Girl, you're courageous to takeH37. I tried for 2 months but it was just too many pills... Good luck


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 4, 2011)

im starting to take my pills when iget home from school instead of in the morning


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 4, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## ThickLongLush (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I am very eager to try HairFinity! I can hardly believe some of the results. I ordered two bottles at the first part of the week and I am hoping to receive them soon.

I am back to the press and curl (since Nov). Going raw (natural) was far too high matainence for me. I will continue to go to the stylist once every two weeks.

*In addition to the beauty shop I will retain my hair growth by...*

HairFinity
Protective styles
Gro Aut (oil scalp every other day/oil ends daily)
Pin Curls (night/sleep)
Up-Dos (days)

Here is my starting photo. Scary! No make-up and that hair of mine is highly greased  I am currently in layers with my longest (in the back) at about shoulder length. This is the second "cut" my stylist gave me in the last two months. I will not allow her to cut again until it is absolutely neccessary. I think she enjoys cutting hair.


----------



## sarathu (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello!!!!
Im a newbie (and im a little late to the challenge) but i wanna join!! 

- Starting Pic I finally put them up. Sorry they are so big i havnt figured out that part.  oh and sorry my hair looks such a hot mess. its shamefull compaared to you ladies.
- Currently use Hairfinity? No but ive got some coming any day now!
- Goal Length? SL

Pics:


----------



## closertomydreams (Feb 6, 2011)

Checking in. I've been taking my vitamins daily.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 6, 2011)

are most of you buying one bottle at a time?  how much is it typically for your orders w/ shipping?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 6, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Hello!!!!
> Im a newbie (and im a little late to the challenge) but i wanna join!!
> 
> - Starting Pic I dont know how to put pictures sorry  ill catch on soon!
> ...


welcome!

I usually upload pics to photobucket.com and post the image code or do the same via pikistrips.com.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 6, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> are most of you buying one bottle at a time?  how much is it typically for your orders w/ shipping?


I buy 2 bottles at a time.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 6, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> I buy 2 bottles at a time.



$21 each plus *$9 shipping?*


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought 4 bottles.  I guess I was a little excited.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 6, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> $21 each plus $ shipping?



Yes, that sounds about right.   Don't forget the 10% discount code posted in the vendor thread.


----------



## rwatson2001 (Feb 6, 2011)

Checking in. Started my second bottle a few days ago and just ordered another 2 month supply. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## diadall (Feb 6, 2011)

For those that forget to take your Hairfinity I would suggest doing what I have done.  I have taken about 10 pills and leave them in my purse.  That way if I forget I can still take them at work.  If I lose them (I don't lose my purse) then I have only lost 10 pills.  

I also purchase my bottles two months at a time.  I am only going to take Hairfinity for a year as a trial.  If I do not notice a difference I will discontinue the use.  

I don't know if it is the winter months but I only have about a little less of an inch of new growth since I started taking them on November 6, 2010. I think that is my normal growth rate.  Hopefully I will get some good length soon.  I want to be APL by May.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 6, 2011)

ionly buy 2 at a time. ialways take advantage of the discount.

but since iquit my job iwont be re-purchasing since they dont sell em locally and icant pay in cash


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 7, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 7, 2011)

checking in!!! I just received my Sedu revolution kit!!!! The box says "no heat damage"???? I'm a bit skeptical about that one...


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 7, 2011)

im almost moving onto my second bottle


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 7, 2011)

i am in my second bottle and I am also in cornrows so I cant wait until I take them out at the end of the month to see where I am. 

I am also in the middle of a 6 mos stretch so I cant wait until I relax in May to see where I am.


----------



## MzCraft (Feb 8, 2011)

Count me in!  I'm new to the forum and actually stumbled across this site while searching for reviews on Hairfinity vitamins.  When I saw this challenge I immediately joined the forum.  

- Currently taking Hairfinity?  *YES - started Feb. 1, 2011*
- Goal length:  *MBL - curly* (that would require WL straight?  ) - Currently between shoulder/armpit length curly & just under APL straight.

Starting pic:


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^^^WELCOME.

Just checking in for today.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 8, 2011)

MzCraft said:


> Count me in!  I'm new to the forum and actually stumbled across this site while searching for reviews on Hairfinity vitamins.  When I saw this challenge I immediately joined the forum.
> 
> - Currently taking Hairfinity?  *YES - started Feb. 1, 2011*
> - Goal length:  *MBL - curly* (that would require WL straight?  ) - Currently between shoulder/armpit length curly & just under APL straight.
> ...



 welcome!!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't been checking in, but I have been taking my vitamins religiously.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 9, 2011)

sanserity30 said:


> I haven't been checking in, but I have been taking my vitamins religiously.



same here


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome MzCraft!

Girls, today is the first night in weeks that I missed my pills.   I'm feeling a little sick and just don't feel like swallowing.  Will take tomorrow.   My two month supply came in.  Yaay!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't missed a dose. I have set an alarm on my phone. I keep 4 in my purse along with a small water too. No forgetting.

I think the MSM is loosening my texture.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 11, 2011)

checking in!!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Feb 11, 2011)

just took my vitamins.


----------



## sarathu (Feb 11, 2011)

Checking in! I still havent posted starting pics, i lost my camera . I will post a pic when i get a new camera. (Hopefully this weekend)


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 12, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## closertomydreams (Feb 12, 2011)

Checking in for the week. I'm nor sure if I posted a starting pic or not, but the pic below is the most recent air dried hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## nc cutie (Feb 12, 2011)

Checking in on bottle number two!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 12, 2011)

Checking in for feb 12! I tried taking it at night instead of morning, but I started forgetting to take them. So i'm back to the morning thing...


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 12, 2011)

Checking in. I've been taking these daily for the last 2 weeks. I do have a lil progress to report. I have an alopecia spot that had not grew hair for over 6 months. When washing my hair today, I noticed some rough stubble growing in. To say I'm overjoyed is an understatement.

*sorry, no pics


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 12, 2011)

icant take these at night no more  ive been having/remembering all these crazy dreams recently..

these pills have MSM in it, which has always caused me to have vivid dreams if itake it before bed  

has anybody else noticed unusual dreams from taking Hairfinity before bed? or is it just me erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been slacking off for at least a week or so but today I'm back.


----------



## rwatson2001 (Feb 13, 2011)

Checking in. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Hairfinity Challenge ~mini update*

Checking in for today and including a mini-update pik!! I know the pic'S not too clear, so I drew 2 lines representing my current length (white) and my goal lengts ( red)!!!


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 13, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> icant take these at night no more  ive been having/remembering all these crazy dreams recently..
> 
> these pills have MSM in it, which has always caused me to have vivid dreams if itake it before bed
> 
> has anybody else noticed unusual dreams from taking Hairfinity before bed? or is it just me erplexed



 .. guess iam the only m.ofo  smdh oh well.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so excited for you ladies! I Hope I will be able to join in the growth fun soon!


----------



## ayoung (Feb 14, 2011)

Joining! Ordered 2 bottles today!

Now I just have to figure out how I am going to where my hair...kinda tired of sewins.

I will post a starting pic when I take this one out


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 14, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> .. guess iam the only m.ofo  smdh oh well.



Not the only one  I dreamed about this dude so hard till he must have felt it. He called!


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 14, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> Not the only one  I dreamed about this dude so hard till he must have felt it. He called!



 saay whaaa


----------



## MzCraft (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## MzCraft (Feb 16, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> welcome!!


Thank you!!


----------



## MzCraft (Feb 16, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Welcome MzCraft!
> 
> Girls, today is the first night in weeks that I missed my pills.   I'm feeling a little sick and just don't feel like swallowing.  Will take tomorrow.   My two month supply came in.  Yaay!


Thanks, glad to be here!  Hope you feel better!


----------



## MzCraft (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok so I took a week off because I got a cold sore on my lip after taking Hairfinity for 1 week... really annoying, but not sure if it was a reaction from the Hairfinity vitamins, stress or just my body fighting off a cold.  Anyone else had any weird things happen?  I get them sometimes 1x a year so maybe it was just my luck... I plan to start up again in a couple of days.  Also, the first couple of days I took it, I drank alot of water, but got random headaches (I'm not a headachy person).  Does anyone take a multi-vitamin with this too?  Would that be too many vitamins for the body?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 16, 2011)

.....................


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 16, 2011)

checking in!! keep it up ladies!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 16, 2011)

MzCraft said:


> Ok so I took a week off because I got a cold sore on my lip after taking Hairfinity for 1 week... really annoying, but not sure if it was a reaction from the Hairfinity vitamins, stress or just my body fighting off a cold.  Anyone else had any weird things happen?  I get them sometimes 1x a year so maybe it was just my luck... I plan to start up again in a couple of days.  Also, the first couple of days I took it, I drank alot of water, but got random headaches (I'm not a headachy person).  Does anyone take a multi-vitamin with this too?  Would that be too many vitamins for the body?



That's weird.  I would watch that closely as you may be allergic to it.   I take a multivitamin.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 17, 2011)

Just checking in.  


Oh and MzCraft I take a Multi,biotion, b complex, and garlic pills.  The only reaction I had was the first 1-2 weeks I would just break out in my face but not anymore.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

jamaicangurl....add me to the count.  i ordered some and received it back in Jan..I believe the last part of January.  I don't know what's in that stuff, but my hair texture has seemed to change some.  i'm natural and i've never been able to just glide a come through my hair when wet.  well, i can now.  my nails are off the chain and so is the new growth.  i take mines with vitamin b (multi vitamin b).  i've not had any adverse reactions, i drink tons of water anyway because i workout everyday.  

good luck to you ladies.  this stuff is good and i'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## ThickLongLush (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been taking Hairfinity since February 4. The first week I noticed many facial breakouts but now it is clearing and I believe the quality of my skin is also improving. However, I am also taking a liquid multi-vitamin and fish oil.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been taking hairfinity for a few months and I have seen good hair growth. Unfortunately my dyed ends were breaking off at the same rate that I was growing so I dont have much length progress. I just cut my hair a few weeks ago so I'm back to neck length.  All my family and friends said my hair is much thicker and they dont even know I'm taking hairfinity. My starting pic is my avatar and siggy.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 17, 2011)

checking in...i've been soo busy lately that i couldn't post and LHCF doesn't load properly on my blackberry!!!! 

I've been using my hairfinity consistently since popping my first pill in Sept. I ordered my 2 new bottles on Thursday of last week and got them in the mail on Tuesday 

Haven't seen any growth spurts like i did the first few months though...

well that's all...HHG Ladies


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 17, 2011)

Still going strong...my nails are getting ridiculous growth! Not sure about my hair yet. But  i will still keeping taking them. 

Breakout is clearing up.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 17, 2011)

*i have a silly question... anyone know if HAIRFINITY VITAMINS ARE FDA APPROVED???*

(sorry i don't know much about them.... other than the company recently changed the website designerplexed)

tia


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 17, 2011)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> jamaicangurl....add me to the count.  i ordered some and received it back in Jan..I believe the last part of January.  I don't know what's in that stuff, but my hair texture has seemed to change some.  i'm natural and i've never been able to just glide a come through my hair when wet.  well, i can now.  my nails are off the chain and so is the new growth.  i take mines with vitamin b (multi vitamin b).  i've not had any adverse reactions, i drink tons of water anyway because i workout everyday.
> 
> good luck to you ladies.  this stuff is good and i'm in it for the long haul.



We got thatjerseygirl joining us? oh it's really gonna be a party up in here.



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *i have a silly question... anyone know if HAIRFINITY VITAMINS ARE FDA APPROVED???*
> 
> (sorry i don't know much about them.... other than the company recently changed the website designerplexed)
> 
> tia



I don't believe so


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 17, 2011)

Checking in for today!!!


----------



## nc cutie (Feb 17, 2011)

On my second bottle--first week in! Got more tangles--I am not sure about growth.


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Feb 17, 2011)

Just took my vitamins! Hanging in there. I have five more days left on first bottle. My two month supply has already arrived.


----------



## Princess2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just took my dose for the day


----------



## tdc1978 (Feb 18, 2011)

taking mine right now!


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 18, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## MzCraft (Feb 18, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> That's weird.  I would watch that closely as you may be allergic to it.   I take a multivitamin.


Yeah I know, but I'm determined to keep it going.  Thanks!


----------



## MzCraft (Feb 18, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> 
> Oh and MzCraft I take a Multi,biotion, b complex, and garlic pills.  The only reaction I had was the first 1-2 weeks I would just break out in my face but not anymore.


Thanks, I was thinking about adding fish oil to my Hairfinity and multi too.


----------



## hatmat6 (Feb 18, 2011)

Still on track....I take both pills at night.   I just started my fourth bottle! 

....now, if I could only be this consistent with working out.....SMH.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 18, 2011)

Checking in!!!
And also, I went to my BSS today and guess what I found?????  A new product  called 'Nexxus Pro-Mend'. That thing is supposed to bind split ends. I tried it and it actually works!!!!! It's a little expensive but it was worth for me. I know it didn't get rid of my splits but at least this product will help me to limit the spreading of those splits until I cut them off... You see, my hair is the type of hair that always splits because it's so fine. Anyways we'll see


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Hola


----------



## ayoung (Feb 19, 2011)

Order arrived today..officially started!

Starting length: Idk--mid shoulder

Goal lenght @ end of challenge--full APL

Supps: hairfinity, ALA, green/egg drink (water & exercise)

Starting pics: I have a tail but i'm leaving it alone for now


----------



## An_gell (Feb 19, 2011)

Haven't checked in, in awhile sorry about that, but I am still taking my vitamins about to order some more soon.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 20, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## Princess2010 (Feb 20, 2011)

checking in


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Feb 20, 2011)

checkin in!


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 21, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 21, 2011)

Checking in..

I added a poll to show how many are taking the HF pills morning vs. evening. 

March is almost here ladies..


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 21, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I am just checking in and ladies I must say I see a difference in my hair already.  I had my hair in braids for about a month and just took them out, air dried and flat ironed getting ready to trim.  My neighbor trimed 1/8 an inch and she drew a line on my back to show me where I am........OMG I am bsb barely but still there and with nice blunt ends.  I am too happy.  I know you need pics but I am in the hide your hair challenge.  I will post pics in June in my siggy.  I cant wait to see where I will be then!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 22, 2011)

I take one day and one night...set the alarm to remind me. Otherwise I would forget them.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 22, 2011)

ivoted morning. 

scarred of getting nightmares if itake it too close to bedtime


----------



## rwatson2001 (Feb 22, 2011)

Checking in!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Missjae09 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have started on my second bottle... on new years eve I got a "trim" that cost me quite a bit of hair.. I really think she cut about 2-3 inches, it seems as if my hair has grown back to where it was before I got the trim. I definitely plan to continue taking them! Hhg!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 22, 2011)

Checking in and have a hair update http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=528833


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 22, 2011)

DaDragon, congrats!!! You've made wonderful progress.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 22, 2011)

Loving the great news ladies!  I can't wait until we start posting pics and reveal at the end.


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 22, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I have started on my second bottle... on new years eve I got a "trim" that cost me quite a bit of hair.. I really think she cut about 2-3 inches, it seems as if my hair has grown back to where it was before I got the trim. I definitely plan to continue taking them! Hhg!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App




this is what happened to me after istarted taking my first 2month supply awhile ago. (before ijoined LHCF) she cut soo much off that all my progress was unnoticed  the only reason she cut it was to even out my hair. not becasue it was damaged  smdh.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 22, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> DaDragon, congrats!!! You've made wonderful progress.


 

Thanks sweetie


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 22, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hatmat6 (Feb 22, 2011)

Checking in.  Still on track. two every night before bed!


----------



## EbonynIvory (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, so I had a setback. First it started with my face (pimples everywhere) and now that I've gotten that under control I'm going to try and get back on the bandwagon. Second, I got sick with a sinus infection and bronchitis and that just threw a kink in everything (trying to remember to take all the medicines) and something had to give. so I gave up the Hairfinity for the moment.

I've started going to the gym to work out, so I've increased my water intake and I'm hoping that this helps with the breakouts. I also haven't taken any pictures of my hair since I started, nor have I had any relaxer retouches since November or December of 2010. I'm curious to see my hair in its original form (natural). I haven't made the decision to grow my relaxer completely out, I just want to see a decent length first and then make the decision.

I may have to take a pill at night and one in the morning if the breakouts start back up. 

Trying to get back on track!!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 23, 2011)

You can do it, Ebony!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 23, 2011)

They have fast shipping for me...I ordered on Sat...got them today! Round 2 and 3!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

checking in


----------



## newnyer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Ladies!! I've been secretly lurking in this thread for weeks! lol! I know I haven't officially joined but just wanted to let you know that I'm rooting for you! (plus--i ordered two bottles and have been taking them for one full week!) You guys are giving me motivation to not let them sit in my medicine cabinet.... Keep it up!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Save 10*% NOW​ Use Promotional Code: 128974​ when placing your  order at: www.hairfinity.com​ ​ 
*Offer Expires: 03/03/2011*​


----------



## EbonynIvory (Feb 24, 2011)

Checking In....I took my pill last night. I'm going to start with one nightly and build up to two a night.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 24, 2011)

Ladies, don't forget March starts next Tuesday.   March is our first month to reveal. If you started in January, please post progress photos.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 25, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Ladies, don't forget March starts next Tuesday. March is our first month to reveal. If you started in January, please post progress photos.


 You're right!! Time dlies s fast... checking in by the way


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 25, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Ladies, don't forget March starts next Tuesday. March is our first month to reveal. If you started in January, please post progress photos.


 

Just checking in.  I cant do a reveal cause I will be in a weave starting Sunday.  I am sorry.erplexed   I will  be ready for June.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 25, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in.  I cant do a reveal cause I will be in a weave starting Sunday.  I am sorry.erplexed   I will  be ready for June.



Did you to post a progress pic before Sunday?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 26, 2011)

I will try to put something up.  No promises.  Its Sat. evening here and I just came from the water park with the kids so will do an overnight DC and maybe Sund I can put something up.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 27, 2011)

I took down my braids yesterday and flat ironed a small section of hair.  It doesn't look like I got any growth.  But it's only been 1 month and 1 week.  So I'm not going to stress it.


----------



## newnyer (Feb 27, 2011)

I know folks have said it before- but don't forget the water!!!! I have been taking a multi and Hairfinity for 2 weeks and I was doing fine-but for 2 days I went back into my low water intake slump. Sure enough-instant breakout! Needless to say I'm carrying my water bottle with me everywhere again...

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EbonynIvory (Feb 27, 2011)

newnyer said:


> I know folks have said it before- but don't forget the water!!!! I have been taking a multi and Hairfinity for 2 weeks and I was doing fine-but for 2 days I went back into my low water intake slump. Sure enough-instant breakout! Needless to say I'm carrying my water bottle with me everywhere again...
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I agree about the water. I also fell into a water slump the last couple of days and I felt some small bumps....increasing the water.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 28, 2011)

checking in!!! We'll be in March tomorrow!!! Big reveal time ladies


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 28, 2011)

My reveal will be on the weekend....but let me say my texture is so soft! That msm is working with texture and them dreams


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 1, 2011)

checking in.  I wasnt able to take a pic.  Sorry.  I will be ready for June.


----------



## babylone09 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ordered another two  month supply so i dont have a gap in between taking my pills but i will not be able to reveal this time around with you ladies because I am in the HYH challenge. So when June comes around I will be ready and as for right now i can assure you my hair is growing YAY


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 1, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hatmat6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are my update pics.  Sorry my beginning pictures suck.  I took them by myself with my phone.  I will update from now on with my daughter's camera.  [IMG]http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k579/hatmat6/IMG_4100.jpg[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ETA:  First two pics are Dec 4th Last pic is 2-25
       I have been taking hairfinity since December.  It seems as in some places that I get 3/4 a month , others just the regular 1/2 inch.erplexed. Oh well.  It's all progress.

I will be trimming soon though because I am frustrated with my ends!  I want to make sure I am retaining every bit of growth I get!


----------



## babylone09 (Mar 2, 2011)

hatmat6 how long have u been taking the vitamins and congrats on ur growth


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 2, 2011)

I will try and take pictures tonight and upload them if not tonight it will definitely be this weekend.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 2, 2011)

Holey Moley, Hatmat!

That is clearly 1+ inches.   Yes, what is the time difference in these photos?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 3, 2011)

checking in for yesterday


----------



## ThickLongLush (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

I am going to do my best to get a photo up this weekend. Like some of the other ladies I experienced some breakouts and when I started drinking more water it cleared up. I have been taking Hairfinity since February 4 and I have some growth and thickness. However, I have also been using GroAut so I do not know which to attribute my hair growth. Much "hair growing" success!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's 1 month progress.... I have gotten a 1/2 inch trim on the ends because they were horrible. So I would have gotten more progress.
1st pic starting air blown hair
2nd pic 1 month of pills (looks fuller to me)

gotta re-insert with the straight hair pics...


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 3, 2011)

checking in for today


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 4, 2011)

iwas in the hospital for a week  so ihavent tooken any hair pills since February 25th  

but icant wait to pamper my hair tomorrow  will be sure to put up progress pics!


----------



## rwatson2001 (Mar 4, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> iwas in the hospital for a week  so ihavent tooken any hair pills since February 25th
> 
> but icant wait to pamper my hair tomorrow  will be sure to put up progress pics!



I hope you're feeling better!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

checking  in for today. Just completed my 8th bottle too  !!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola, 8th bottle?  Would love to see pics.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a mini update! the picture where I have a grey shirt was taken in May 2010 before I started hairfinity. I was between APL and BSL. The other picture was taken today. I'm currently below BSL probably at MBL. I think I started taking hairfinity in June 2010.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job Hola!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 7, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Mar 8, 2011)

Still hanging in there. I sffered a setback and to cut my hair into a short cut. So it will be interesting to see where I am in June.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 8, 2011)

checking in! I also cut the front part of my hair in bangs so i'll really be able to see how much growth I get from Hairfinity for the next 2 months. One thing I have to say is that my hair is at a much healthier state than it was before and it's way more stronger and thicker!!


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 9, 2011)

is there a deadline for the reveal / progress pics.? ..istill have a full bottle left  and not much noticeable results..


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Mar 9, 2011)

Checkin in.....


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 9, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 9, 2011)

checking in too


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 10, 2011)

checking in!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

checking in for march 11


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 12, 2011)

Im not officially in this challenge but Ive been taking these pills for a month how long do you have to take these pills before you see results? Two months? Three?


----------



## CandyCurls (Mar 12, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 12, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> Im not officially in this challenge but Ive been taking these pills for a month how long do you have to take these pills before you see results? Two months? Three?


 
Some people noticed growth after 2 weeks, but I noticed some changes after 2 months. I'd recommend you to at least take it for 2-3 months before noticing any serious changes


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 13, 2011)

just checking in.  I am in a weave at the moment and it is very loose.  I have only been in it for almost 2 weeks but that maybe attributed to my 2x a week cowash.

Anyway I will take this out in May relax at the end of May.


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 13, 2011)

here goes my crummy update


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not on this challenge but you ladies are doing great on retaining what you're growing. Well done!
All pics are inspiring I might have to look into this.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 13, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 14, 2011)

checking in..........


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

I posted my first ever video on youtube!!! I don't kow how to edit yet so it's a bit long


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

checking in


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 15, 2011)

hey just checking in.......


----------



## LuluB (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey-hey. Count me in also if i'm not too late. I've been taking Hairfinity since i believe September 2010. I stopped for almost a month - out of my control, the company screwed up one of my deliveries but i'm pretty much back on!


----------



## LuluB (Mar 15, 2011)

Trying to post my pics... First one is in Oct 2010. I started Hairfinity i think Sept 3rd. The 2nd pic is January 2011 so i guess thats 4 months. I was off the pills a month recently and also missed the last few days but will post my newest pic very soon...


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^ Very impressive.  I've been documenting my progress on these pills and one of the things I noticed right away were my nails.  All within 2-3 weeks.  They are very white at the tips, strong and long lololol  << can't believe i said that...lolol

Now my hair, my scalp itches a lot and it is extremely thick and I've started the beginning of Feb, I think.  I'am on my second bottle.  

And before I forget, I've noticed that my face has this dewey glow to it.  This is the best "beauty" pill next to my other workout supplement.  I'm sticking with these.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 15, 2011)

LuluB said:


> Trying to post my pics... First one is in Oct 2010. I started Hairfinity i think Sept 3rd. The 2nd pic is January 2011 so i guess thats 4 months. I was off the pills a month recently and also missed the last few days but will post my newest pic very soon...
> 
> View attachment 111185
> View attachment 111187
> View attachment 111189


 
WoW!!! Your hair is looking good girl!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 15, 2011)

LuluB said:


> Trying to post my pics... First one is in Oct 2010. I started Hairfinity i think Sept 3rd. The 2nd pic is January 2011 so i guess thats 4 months. I was off the pills a month recently and also missed the last few days but will post my newest pic very soon...
> 
> View attachment 111185
> View attachment 111187
> View attachment 111189


Your hair is phenomenal! Thanks for sharing.  I added you to the challenge.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

jamaicalovely - do you know what the new discount code is? i can't seem to find it.  Thanks.


----------



## sarathu (Mar 16, 2011)

checkiing in. I just finished my first bottle,  on to the next.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 16, 2011)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @jamaicalovely - do you know what the new discount code is? i can't seem to find it.  Thanks.



Hey there.  No I don't have the latest code.   I usually rely on the ladies who gets them via email. I'm sure we'll get an updated code soon.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

sarathu: congrats!!! keep it up!!!


checking in for today


----------



## sarathu (Mar 16, 2011)

hola_lo2002: Awww! Thank you so much. I know its small but I really needed that today. You have no idea.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Mar 17, 2011)

Checking in for last night & tonight


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 17, 2011)

checking in.   

Someone mentioned that their scalp itchies and it him me that every night I do a major scratching session.  At first I thought I was allergic to my weave but I washed it and everything so that cant be it plus I have used this hair before.

Just something that makes me go hummmmmmmmm


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 17, 2011)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @jamaicalovely - do you know what the new discount code is? i can't seem to find it.  Thanks.


did the last one in this thread expire?  (if you scroll up a few pages?)

don't know how often they expire.... i posted one in the vendors forum a few weeks ago


----------



## LuluB (Mar 17, 2011)

@ Hola & Jamaicalovely: Thanks girlies!!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 17, 2011)

I tried scrolling through the last few pages and couldn't find it.  maybe i was scrolling too fast?

but meanwhile, these pills are like that.  maybe i'm seeing the effects of them because I take two early morning  and then before I go to bed, which is right at 1:00 am or so I take another two.  I know it's crazy, but there is a method to my madness.  lolol

I have noticed that my hair texture looks slighty different, and my shedding has almost halted.  It's crazy.  I'm on my second bottle (almost done) and have ordered two more yesterday.

jamaicalovely - i've never posted pics on this site, so i'm going to have to pm you so you can assist me  lololol.  i don't know how to post hair pics  lololol...  or unless someone cares to tell me now  lolol.  but i have to tell you THANK YOU for creating this challenge.  Otherwise, i would not have known about these lil babies....

anyway ladies.  consistency is key.  a watched pot never boils. 

my nails are extremely strong and so is my hair.  my complexion looks awesome.  but then again, I do use EVOO as a moisturizer in the mornings and before I go to bed at night too.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Mar 18, 2011)

Checking in for this morning! ThatJerseyGirl, I'm gonna test out the doubling up idea.....


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm about done with my second bottle. After this I'm finished with Hairfinity (don't have the money to repurchase on my card  )


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Mar 18, 2011)

checking in


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 18, 2011)

Just checking in!


----------



## chicha (Mar 19, 2011)

Wish I wasn't late.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 19, 2011)

checking in!!!


----------



## closertomydreams (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in. Still consistently taking them.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone feel like Maca is an ingredient not listed?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 20, 2011)

^ whats that?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 21, 2011)

just checking in.......


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 21, 2011)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 22, 2011)

just checking in ...........


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 22, 2011)

i just received another shipment of my vitamins to make sure that I do not run out.  I've just received them.  

I take them on an empty stomach, by the way. 

I believe these vitamins, when taken consistently, works in stages.

For example:

1. Nail Growth
2. Glowing Complexion
3. Hair Growth - itchy scalp.  My wig has been shifting gears because I keep scratching my scalp  lolololol.....

BTW, I'm only on my second bottle


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 22, 2011)

Gee, I was all set to buy Nioxin....why did i come in this thread LOL


----------



## crvlngrhair (Mar 22, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday & today


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 22, 2011)

checking in!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 23, 2011)

still taking


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Save 10*% NOW​ Use Promotional Code: 765234​ when placing your  order at: www.hairfinity.com​ ​ 
*Offer Expires: 03/31/2011*​


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 24, 2011)

still taking.....................


----------



## BKfinest (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm late joining this group, I just received my 2 month shipment yesterday so I will be following you ladies and doing it from the sidelines...hopefully I can be in the next challenge..... Good Luck Ladies


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> Does anyone feel like Maca is an ingredient not listed?


 

SUPER SWEET - Why do you ask.... I'm curious.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 25, 2011)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> SUPER SWEET - Why do you ask.... I'm curious.



Cause im a flat booty girl and my butt is growing. And also loves faces are getting outta control.


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 25, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> Cause im a flat booty girl and my butt is growing. And also loves faces are getting outta control.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> Cause im a flat booty girl and my butt is growing. And also loves faces are getting outta control.


 
@ Super Sweet

aww bless ur heart.  i hope you aren't complaining loololol...that is a perk, isn't it?

funny you should say that because my breast do appear fuller.  i thought it was from the workout since i started bench pressing again. 

have you noticed any results?  hair that is  lololol


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 25, 2011)

checking in!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 25, 2011)

Girls I'm noticing a booty on my end (no pun) lol
I thought it was cuz I gained a lot of weight.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 25, 2011)

im getting my hair done next week so i'll see if it grew.My nails are now claws.


----------



## newnyer (Mar 25, 2011)

Started my second bottle a week ago. I'm a month post relaxer and definitely feel the new growth in my crown area (my hair usually grows-and breaks- faster there anyway though). Unfortunately haven't seen much of a difference for my nape & edges and they need the most help.  I've been bunning everyday & have a few different textures so I don't think I'll be able to see my true results until the next time I straighten my hair. I'll keep u guys posted-cross your fingers!
Noticed a few breakouts when I wasn't on my water game and stopped taking my multi (ran out). I'm off to buy more tomorrow before I start looking  a pubescant kid. 

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 26, 2011)

*my final update:*






my hair looks very spaced  im not the best hair picture taker erplexed but im not disappointed with these pills.


idont have enough on my card to purchase another months supply since iquit my crap job iwish they sold them locally  

ill be checking back in rooting for the rest of you ladies goodluck!





the orange thingy is the string of my top


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi I am checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## keelioness (Mar 27, 2011)

Lolita posted a contest on her pg to win free vitamins.For u ladies who like to do videos this is for u:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izDNjF1kZno&feature=feedu


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 27, 2011)

checking in for yesterday


----------



## BKfinest (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello ladies quick question. I've been taking HF for four days so far and I swear its working like a laxative. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 27, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Mar 28, 2011)

hey ladies i've been looking at these vitamins?!? do they work and do they help with thickness?!?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone listen to the hairfinity owner (or spokesperson)Tamika  on ,Nappturalite radio yesterday? 
Hmmmmmmmmm (lol)

I think she was a guest on with kimmtube, Chicoro, and the regular hosts


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 28, 2011)

Sooooo some ladies are hormonal affect side effects? 
bigger parts?


----------



## chicha (Mar 28, 2011)

You ladies here are spectacular! Do you all think see these vits doing more than any other you've tried? 

*Was anyone shedding or losing major hair and these vits stopped it*??


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just started my 3rd bottle of HF.. My hair is growing and I plan to continue taking my vitamins.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 28, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> hey ladies i've been looking at these vitamins?!? do they work and do they help with thickness?!?


 
Yes to both of your questions.

Checking in!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 28, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I just started my 3rd bottle of HF.. My hair is growing and I plan to continue taking my vitamins.


 keep on going girl!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 29, 2011)

I am checking in.  I cant wait to relax in May I want to see some MAJOR growth.

OH AND CHECKING IN


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 29, 2011)

checking in for today!! I'm almost done with my 9th bottle. Less than a week to go yay!!! I still have 1 bottle left and after that, I don't know if I should try the nioxin vitamins or stick with Hairfinity.


----------



## BKfinest (Mar 29, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> checking in for today!! I'm almost done with my 9th bottle. Less than a week to go yay!!! I still have 1 bottle left and after that, I don't know if I should try the nioxin vitamins or stick with Hairfinity.



If HF is giving you great results, I think you should stick with them....Your hair is beautiful


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 29, 2011)

Im not in this challenge but Ive been taking these vitamins for two months hair noticeably stronger and way less shedding. Im thinking its the MSM in them thats helping


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 30, 2011)

checking in!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 30, 2011)

BKfinest said:


> If HF is giving you great results, I think you should stick with them....Your hair is beautiful


 
You're right. I just ordered another 4-month supply of hairfinity


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 1, 2011)

checking in


----------



## tdc1978 (Apr 2, 2011)

Checking in. I just started measuring my hair. It is 10 inches in the front, 10-12 inches in the middle-back and 5-6 inches at the nape area. I will measure again next month to see if there are any changes.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 2, 2011)

checking in! I just purshased some items from the Redken brand. has anyone use this brand? I bought the ''Extreme'' line


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 3, 2011)

checking in


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Apr 3, 2011)

ive been bad since i've travelled...argh. Im gonna start fresh in the morning.


----------



## nc cutie (Apr 3, 2011)

Almost done with my second bottle. Im in a weave--cant wait to take it out to see my length.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 5, 2011)

checking in


----------



## BKfinest (Apr 5, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> checking in




Hola you are on point...you are my Hair Idol


----------



## crvlngrhair (Apr 5, 2011)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## nc cutie (Apr 6, 2011)

Last Pill--Does anyone have a coupon code?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 6, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 7, 2011)

have not been checking in but have been faithfully taking my HF


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 8, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 9, 2011)

checking in!!!!


----------



## tdc1978 (Apr 10, 2011)

checking in.


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Apr 11, 2011)

checking in


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 11, 2011)

checking in.............


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 11, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 11, 2011)

BKfinest said:


> Hola you are on point...you are my Hair Idol


 
Thanks lol!!! It actually helps me not to forget to take my vitamins when I check in


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Apr 12, 2011)

haven't been checking in, but I take them FAITHFULLY.


----------



## mostamaziing (Apr 13, 2011)

SAVE 10% promo code: 187456


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 13, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Save 10[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]% NOW[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Use Promotional   Code: 187456[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] when   placing your order at: www.hairfinity.com [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
*Offer Expires:   04/20/2011*​


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 13, 2011)

how much growth per month would you say you get on these vitamins? i tried them for a month and stopped. I'm wondering if I shoulda kept it  up


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 14, 2011)

checking in for today and tomorrow


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 14, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> how much growth per month would you say you get on these vitamins? i tried them for a month and stopped. I'm wondering if I shoulda kept it up


 
If I were you, I would keep on taking it for about 2-3 months


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 15, 2011)

Checking in ladies.   I missed a couple here and there, but still strong.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 15, 2011)

checking in


----------



## 20perlz (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies. I am a lurker to this challenge. I bought the hairfinity vitamins on a whim and wasnt really that serious about taking them but I started anyways abt 3 weeks ago....when my hair started getting crazy thick i honestly didnt know what i was doing that was making the difference!

I recently started a haphazard co-wash thing (every 3 days or so) and started back on oil rinses. I had some major damage as a result of trying henna again (for the last time - that stuff does not like me ). It finally dawned on me that it was the vitamins.

My hair is thick but soon after taking these vitamins for about a week or so, it took on that "unpermed" thick feeling (if that makes sense).

I am not a growth aid person so maybe these results are not out of the ordiinary but i just thought i wld share for those on the fence.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 16, 2011)

20perlz said:


> Hi Ladies. I am a lurker to this challenge. I bought the hairfinity vitamins on a whim and wasnt really that serious about taking them but I started anyways abt 3 weeks ago....when my hair started getting crazy thick i honestly didnt know what i was doing that was making the difference!
> 
> I recently started a haphazard co-wash thing (every 3 days or so) and started back on oil rinses. I had some major damage as a result of trying henna again (for the last time - that stuff does not like me ). It finally dawned on me that it was the vitamins.
> 
> ...



Is it just ur new growth that has gotten thicker? Or are u saying all of your hair is thicker?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 16, 2011)

checking in


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 16, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> If I were you, I would keep on taking it for about 2-3 months


 

thanks! i know it was working i felt like i had alot of new growth when i took it but I stopped cuz i thought i should try cheaper hair vitamins because the ingredients seemed to be the same... but in any case i just ordered a four month supply of hairfinity cant wait to try it out again...


----------



## 20perlz (Apr 17, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Is it just ur new growth that has gotten thicker? Or are u saying all of your hair is thicker?


 
I guess it feels like new growth only. I'm no expert, but I think the other hair is just what it is. But, it was significant to me for new growth to be thick(so noticeably thick that the rest of my hair feels thick ~ if that makes sense )....also another point.....my hair was breaking before. That seems to have completely stopped. HTH


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 17, 2011)

Checking in! I also received my 4-month supply order... I like their new bottle design


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wasn't able to take them for a couple months, but I'm back in now! I've been taking them faithfully for a week, so I'm hoping to see what my hair looks like in June! I'll definitely be checking in!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 19, 2011)

anybody see definite benefits (more so than other vitamins)????

i honestly got tons of noticeable hair & nail sprouts on prenatals & MSM as well...seeing nada here (and my nails are quite weak as always :-/ hmmmmmm

i mean i notice jack


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 19, 2011)

checking in ....................


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Apr 20, 2011)

checking in


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 20, 2011)

Checking in! I officially started again today I'm excited. My SO is gonna be taking them too since he's going bald early lol


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey ladies I've been lurking in this thread and broke down and got some vitamins...i started monday! Good luck ladies 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 20, 2011)

checking in


----------



## nc cutie (Apr 20, 2011)

I am taking a break for now. I have some jaw line acne that I want to go away.But I will straighten and take pics now that I am out of my weave.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 21, 2011)

checking in


----------



## newnyer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fell off miserably with taking HF everyday. Started taking them every once in awhile for the last couple of weeks but I'll be back on it starting tomorrow. I noticed a lot more new growth a lot sooner than usual post relaxer, so I think they are helping with my growth. I'll straighten my hair Easter weekend to compare my length to when I first started the vits 2 months ago. HHG!

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 22, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 25, 2011)

checking in for yesterday


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 26, 2011)

checking in


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 27, 2011)

checking in..............................


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

still taking them faithfully.  my nails are a beast!!!!!


----------



## tricie (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, ladies!

Sorry I haven't checked in lately! Been busy, you know how it goes.  Been getting good growth; will post pics soon!

Anyone know the new promo code? I can't find one anywhere!

TIA!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> SAVE 10% promo code: 187456


 
tricie  ^^^  as of 4/13


----------



## tricie (Apr 27, 2011)

ThatJerseyGirl: thanks so much, 
, but it didn't work. 
Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

New discount code 291342. It expires on May 5th


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

tricie - Hola lo has the new code ^^^^  sorry about that.


----------



## manter26 (Apr 28, 2011)

They have celeb endorsements now. Did everyone see the email with Jennifer Love Hewitt? They have some hair products listed too. I bet prices are about to go up.


----------



## tricie (Apr 28, 2011)

No worries, ThatJerseyGirl!  I just got the email with new promo code today. Thanks to @hola, too! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## babylone09 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im so excited  because i just won a free bottle of haifinity from their contest  on fb. So I guess I will be experiminting with these for 7 months instead of six but i just might go ahead and get another one to make it an even 8 months. While i'm here i have been on track with my vitamins im now on my 4th bottle. HHG


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 28, 2011)

^ that's wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Apr 28, 2011)

babylone09 said:


> Im so excited  because i just won a free bottle of haifinity from their contest  on fb. So I guess I will be experiminting with these for 7 months instead of six but i just might go ahead and get another one to make it an even 8 months. While i'm here i have been on track with my vitamins im now on my 4th bottle. HHG


 
Congrats! HHG


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 29, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 1, 2011)

checking in for the weekend


----------



## bauderlady (May 1, 2011)

Hey Lady! I won a bottle two weeks ago! I can do it for two more months now!!!! Lets get it with Hairfinity ladies!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 2, 2011)

checking in


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 2, 2011)

bauderlady said:


> Hey Lady! I won a bottle two weeks ago! I can do it for two more months now!!!! Lets get it with Hairfinity ladies!



I saw that on fb and was so happy for you.  So happy to see you in the challenge.  smooches!


----------



## babylone09 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks you guys


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 3, 2011)

checking in


----------



## bauderlady (May 3, 2011)

I've been noticing more faster growing arm pit hair!!! lmbo!!! How are you all doing ladies?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 4, 2011)

checking in


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 4, 2011)

bauderlady said:


> I've been noticing more faster growing arm pit hair!!! lmbo!!! How are you all doing ladies?


No, how about noticing more chin hair.  But hair on head........nooo.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 5, 2011)

Checking in for today

Sent from my HTC Desire using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 5, 2011)

Quick question for y'all. I'm 1 day away from finishing my 10th bottle of Hairfinity (the original bottle) so I decided one of the new bottles I ordered. When I opened it, I noticed that the bottle smelled like yogourt. The original bottle smelled like herbs but the new one... I hope the company didn't send me expired pills...


----------



## bauderlady (May 6, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Quick question for y'all. I'm 1 day away from finishing my 10th bottle of Hairfinity (the original bottle) so I decided one of the new bottles I ordered. When I opened it, I noticed that the bottle smelled like yogourt. The original bottle smelled like herbs but the new one... I hope the company didn't send me expired pills...



My new bottle had a different smell to it also. I thought it was just me.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 6, 2011)

bauderlady said:


> My new bottle had a different smell to it also. I thought it was just me.


 
good to know. I feel better taking them now


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 7, 2011)

checking in ................................................


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 7, 2011)

checking in


----------



## closertomydreams (May 8, 2011)

I just received my new shipment of pills. So I'm checking in.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 8, 2011)

checking in


----------



## newnyer (May 8, 2011)

slacking again...but my nails are growing in so strong right now and i'm thinking it's still the pills working through my system.  Will be back on the grind starting tomorrow. I'll need to re-order soon though...


----------



## closertomydreams (May 9, 2011)

Checking in.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 9, 2011)

We are one month away from another reveal, ladies!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 11, 2011)

checking in from Spain!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 12, 2011)

checking in


----------



## mostamaziing (May 13, 2011)

save 10% discount code: 426875  

be sure to sign up for their monthly newsletter if yu haven't already


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 13, 2011)

checking in


----------



## SimplyBlessed (May 13, 2011)

so I'm not in the challenge but I started taking these vitamins and boy oh boy do I have the worst breakout!!


----------



## SimplyBlessed (May 13, 2011)

Eta: sold!


----------



## sarathu (May 14, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Ok Ladies I think I have decided to sell my vitamins I will just take Biotin which is basically pretty much what these vitamins are made of and not pay so much just to get acne...
> 
> so if ur interested I have a full unopened bottle and a bottle with 38 capsules left (so 19 days) and I will sell them for $31.20 - I will pay for shipping...PM if interested.
> 
> I wanted to post here before posting in the exchange forum...


 
SimplyBlessed
I will take them if no ones claimed them!!!


----------



## ImaBoss (May 15, 2011)

Quick question, isn't taking just plain ole Biotin the same thaing as taking the Hairfinity pills?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 18, 2011)

ImaBoss said:


> Quick question, isn't taking just plain ole Biotin the same thaing as taking the Hairfinity pills?


 
For me, it didn't give me the same result in the same amount of time. Biotin only didn't give me as much growth in so little time compared to hairfinity. If you look a the ingredients found in hair vitamins in general, they pretty much have all the same things in pretty much the same percentage, but they don't give the same result inspite of that. I think the difference is in the preparation of each ingredients contained in the hair vitamin and the amount that's absorbed by the body.

Try biotin alone and see if it gives you the same result as Hairfinity. If so, than stick with it and don't forget to tell us the brand lol


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 18, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 19, 2011)

checking in


----------



## sarathu (May 19, 2011)

I fell off for a bit but I just got more pills so I'm back on and going strong!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 19, 2011)

checking in


----------



## gforceroy (May 22, 2011)

New discount code please?........


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 23, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 27, 2011)

checking in!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 30, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Checking in!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 2, 2011)

Ladies, it's June! Yaay!!

It's time to post our six month results.


----------



## chicha (Jun 3, 2011)

Ladies how do these compare with Nioxin?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 3, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## newnyer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey ladies! Could someone PM me the newest discount code???  I've been out for awhile now--this time I'll reorder for a 4 month supply.

As for any updates...My first 2 months of taking the pills I saw great results.  I received a little less than 2 inches of NG and my nails are the strongest i've ever seen them. As for my skin-eh, no huge difference unless I didn't drink enough water (breakout city!). Since running out I have gotten a new relaxer and have not taken any pills since, but noticed the difference/reduction in my hair & nail growth rate as compared to when I was on the pills. I'm not sure if I even have .5 inch of NG yet.  That's all the evidence I needed! I'm off to order more!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 5, 2011)

coupon code for june: 374587. Expires 6/5/2011 ... don't know if it's too late for you  Hop u see this message today...


----------



## newnyer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks so much hola_lo2002!!! Just put in my order!


----------



## EbonynIvory (Jun 6, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> so I'm not in the challenge but I started taking these vitamins and boy oh boy do I have the worst breakout!!



I had the worst breakout no matter how much water I drank. I may try one more time and see if the breakouts happen again. If so, I will be selling off my unopened bottles (I'm on automatic delivery) and just go the slow grow route.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is anyone else noticing softer less course newgrowth? I'm wondering if its the pills doing this because ny newgrowth just seems a lot softer and easier to manage

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Moonpie8 (Jun 11, 2011)

bump......


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 16, 2011)

Where are the six month check in pics?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 16, 2011)

checking in! Starting my 12th bottle tomorrow! I did a length check video on my youtube page


----------



## ayoung (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep, i had to stop  Break outs!   My derm said it was due to my hormonal acne that I already was dealing with...but i'm still leery lol.

Regular ol grwoth for me....i def don't want LONG hair at the expense of horrible skin 



EbonynIvory said:


> I had the worst breakout no matter how much water I drank. I may try one more time and see if the breakouts happen again. If so, I will be selling off my unopened bottles (I'm on automatic delivery) and just go the slow grow route.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! Awesome progress!  Very inpirational!



hola_lo2002 said:


> checking in! Starting my 12th bottle tomorrow! I did a length check video on my youtube page


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 17, 2011)

I know the new bottles from Hairfinity says that the ingredients are the same, but have any of you noticed more breakouts??? I never had that problem with the white & pink bottle and eversince I started the new bottles, I getting breakouts! Not happy at all...


----------



## keelioness (Jun 19, 2011)

posting my final pic for the challenge..
12/4/10  3/?/11 
6/18/11..um I did trim my hair a couple of times.. but all in all I guess Hairfinity worked pretty well. I was really trying to hold off with the trims but I needed them.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 19, 2011)

keelioness: nice growth


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 23, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 24, 2011)

discount code for june: 47968. Expires on June 27


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jun 25, 2011)

Bump bump....


----------



## A856 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bumping......


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jul 7, 2011)

checking in


----------



## Moonpie8 (Jul 9, 2011)

did the reveal happen? updates


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 11, 2011)

any promo codes for now


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jul 14, 2011)

Promo code for july: 63467. Expires on July 18


Also, checking in


----------



## sarathu (Jul 15, 2011)

Checking in.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jul 19, 2011)

checking in!


----------



## sarathu (Jul 19, 2011)

checking in


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 5, 2011)

Checking in .  I've been MIA.   How is everyone's progress?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 21, 2011)

checking in!!! I've been MIA too and havent been taking my vitamins consistently...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not in this challenge but I just bought a 2 month supply of Hairfinity!!  I'm pretty excited about it, I've done a lot of research.  Hope it works for me and good luck to everyone here!!!


----------



## A856 (Aug 22, 2011)

I havent been consistant....I'm 29wks post, my new growth is super soft. Can't say that it's due to Hairfinity, cause again I haven't been consistant.
How inconsistant am I...I already received my second bottle and I still have lots in the first bottle.

*off to take pills*


----------



## sarathu (Aug 23, 2011)

Im gonna have to stop taking HF for a while because I'm on my last five pills and I'm out of monies!  but I'll be back when I get more. Keep it growing ladies!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 27, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> checking in!!! I've been MIA too and havent been taking my vitamins consistently...



oh no, but you've always been my inspiration to get back on track. we can do this.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 27, 2011)

ladies, here are some before and after photos on HF's fb page https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150114424347272.287086.9351537271

this should be inspiration.


----------



## EbonynIvory (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay ladies, I have tried and tried to take these pills, but I believe that the biotin is just too strong for me. I don't like the face and neck pimples (too painful and too many). My face is finally clearing up from the last breakout. So I have posted in the Hair Product Exchange forum all of my unopened bottles of Hairfinity. I have eleven, but 1 is already spoken for.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

EbonynIvory said:


> Okay ladies, I have tried and tried to take these pills, but I believe that the biotin is just too strong for me. I don't like the face and neck pimples (too painful and too many). My face is finally clearing up from the last breakout. So I have posted in the Hair Product Exchange forum all of my unopened bottles of Hairfinity. I have eleven, but 1 is already spoken for.


 

I know!!!! I started taking the pills one day out of two and I don't have that problem anymore


----------



## A856 (Sep 7, 2011)

checking in....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 9, 2011)

*any hairinity codes?*


----------



## Sanity (Sep 13, 2011)

I know I am late!! I just recieved my 2 mth supply of Hairfinity last night.. I will post results in 2 months!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 19, 2011)

Waiting on my new order to come in! It's weird though.... I ran out of vitamins 2 weeks ago but i'm noticing even more growth now... Maybe it's the weather


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm back on track.   I've been consistent for 3 months.  Woohoo!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 26, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> I'm back on track. I've been consistent for 3 months. Woohoo!


 
Now that's what I'm talking about!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 6, 2011)

finally got my vitamins today!!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 7, 2011)

checking in for yesterday and today!!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 7, 2011)

Ladies are there any current codes available for the hairfinity vitamins?

Thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## upscale0198 (Oct 7, 2011)

morehairplease.  I used the code 51764 for 10% off on Monday, and it was good. I don't know when it expires, but it worked. Hope this helps.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey ladies!! Just posted 2 new videos on my channel with length check for October 2011!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 7, 2011)

^ nice growth


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 9, 2011)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Checking in for the whole week!! I know it's out of subject, but is someone using Philosophy skin care products??? I'm interested in purchasing the oxygen peel


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

checking in for the whole week!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 30, 2011)

checking in for the whole week!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 6, 2011)

My cousin said she got 1 inch her first month taking hairfinity! 

Anyone else got results like this?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 6, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> My cousin said she got 1 inch her first month taking hairfinity!
> 
> Anyone else got results like this?
> 
> ...


 
Not me. I had to wait for 2 month before noticing any significant growth


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response hola_lo2002


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## A856 (Nov 11, 2011)

my auto-ship got cancelled for whatever reason. I received an email for a free bottle if I start up my auto-ship. Done deal!!!!

I'll start back up everyday on Monday!

*off to take pills for today*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 23, 2011)

*any current discount codes?*


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 24, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> My cousin said she got 1 inch her first month taking hairfinity!
> 
> Anyone else got results like this?
> 
> ...



When I started I was just above SL, in 2 weeks I was at CBL.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 26, 2011)

anymore updates???


----------



## Nubenap22 (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope theres going to be a new challenge soon!! 
I've been using this one and off for a minute now...but currently steadily about a month and I'm going to order the monthly delivery!!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 26, 2011)

Did anyone have breakouts from taking these? I really want to take them because of the great amount of growth that Ive seen people get from them.  But noticed that I am prone to breaking out.  

Has anyone tried the Dermara skin products or any of the hair products?

Also I saw now Rachel Swire(she owns Salon Cabelo and has beautiful hair, she also has a yt channel) is promoting the products to her clients.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I am going to start taking these again next year but for much longer than the 2 months I took them last year - 6 months seems just about right for a start. I will wait for the next coupon code before I purchase again though.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

bluediamond0829 said:


> Did anyone have breakouts from taking these? I really want to take them because of the great amount of growth that Ive seen people get from them. But noticed that I am prone to breaking out.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Dermara skin products or any of the hair products?
> 
> Also I saw now Rachel Swire(she owns Salon Cabelo and has beautiful hair, she also has a yt channel) is promoting the products to her clients.


 
I did not have any breakouts from them since I took them with a b-complex vitamin. This seems to ward off the zits along with lots of water intake.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 27, 2011)

i ordered their black friday package with the mederma so i will let you know how great it is it also comes with the skin pills so lets see


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 27, 2011)

I take these daily and have not had any breakouts. My water consumption is NOT what it should be, lol


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I just received my very first two bottles of Hairfinity. How are you ladies taking them? I see they recommend 2 capsules a day. Are ladies taking both at once or through the day (morning and night)? Have any of you noticed any breakouts?

I really hope someone starts this challenge for Jan 2012 - June 2012. If so, i'm totally in. I missed this one! :-/


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

My skin is virtually flawless so I had no interest in the Mederma line at all. Now if that special had been 6 months of the Hairfinity vitamins, I would have gladly jumped on board.


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 27, 2011)

LaBelleLL said:


> Hi Ladies, I just received my very first two bottles of Hairfinity. How are you ladies taking them? I see they recommend 2 capsules a day. Are ladies taking both at once or through the day (morning and night)? Have any of you noticed any breakouts?
> 
> I really hope someone starts this challenge for Jan 2012 - June 2012. If so, i'm totally in. I missed this one! :-/



It depends on how well u remember to take pills, lol. If you can remember 2x a day them split them up. If you cant, then pick morning or night. I have been taking them for a while and I have not noticed any breakouts.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

LaBelleLL said:


> Hi Ladies, I just received my very first two bottles of Hairfinity. How are you ladies taking them? I see they recommend 2 capsules a day. Are ladies taking both at once or through the day (morning and night)? Have any of you noticed any breakouts?
> 
> *I really hope someone starts this challenge for Jan 2012 - June 2012. If so, i'm totally in.* I missed this one! :-/


 
LaBelleLL, you and me both for 2012, but if you haven't yet, you know you can join the 6 month vitamin challenge and it will be extended until the end of next year as well. I need these challenges to keep me on top of my game. I am so terrible at taking my vitamins without some fire under my butt.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks ScorpioBeauty09 I may start the new year off with some!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 28, 2011)

Are there any current discount codes?  I think am going to order a 6-month supply so I don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## A856 (Nov 28, 2011)

HappilyLiberal the only discount I saw was for free shipping with the 6month supply.


*checking in for my daily dose. I was very consistant last week up until the weekend, gonna try again this week!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Are there any current discount codes? I think am going to order a 6-month supply so I don't have to pay shipping.


 
HappilyLiberal, I haven't gotten any new codes from them yet, but I will post it in here when I do because I want to get the 6 month Hairfinity deal with free shipping as well and if I can save an additional 10%, I can wait for it. the way I see it, that's almost $30 in savings for me with the discount code.


----------



## HarySituation (Nov 29, 2011)

Save 10%   Code: 10today 

expires 12/04/2011


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

HarySituation said:


> Save 10% Code: 10today
> 
> expires 12/04/2011


 
Oooh girl HarySituation, I was just about to put the discount code in here. In fact, I already purchased my 6 month supply with additional savings of free shipping. I won't be starting them until January because I am still finishing off some PhytoSpecific Cap Energy Hair & Nails Vitamins.


----------



## HarySituation (Nov 29, 2011)

@Aggie
I LOVE these vitamins so thought i'd share the wealth. I have gotten awesome growth every since I started taking them "faithfully" at least 5 times a week since January without fail. Stay constant with them and you wont regret it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

HarySituation said:


> @Aggie
> I LOVE these vitamins so thought i'd share the wealth. I have gotten awesome growth every since I started taking them "faithfully" at least 5 times a week since January without fail. Stay constant with them and you wont regret it.


 

Thank you so much for the encouragement HarySituation. I will have to do a length check in January, 2012, on the first day of taking HF and again at the end of the 6 months. I will do my best to be consistent with them for sure. Ntaurally, if they work as well as I hope, I will order another 6 month supply while I'm still on my 5 month bottle.


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 1, 2011)

So I just ordered my Hairfinity vitamins. I got a 2 month supply. I hope these things work! 

2012 Goals: Lose 40 pounds, Hip length hair, luscious healthy ends


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 1, 2011)

Aggie said:


> My skin is virtually flawless so I had no interest in the Mederma line at all. Now if that special had been 6 months of the Hairfinity vitamins, I would have gladly jumped on board.



Girl im a PJ so i wanted to try the mederma i just couldnt help it
granted i love drinking my sulphur bitters its great for the skin

my package arrived today so i will start next week when i receive my wig


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 1, 2011)

co-signing.  I might buy a bottle and see how it works.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 1, 2011)

They dont accept pay pal!! Im pissed. Some one buy for me.& ill pay them via paypal. Lol

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 1, 2011)

is there a challenge for 2012


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> Girl im a PJ so i wanted to try the mederma i just couldnt help it
> granted i love drinking my sulphur bitters its great for the skin
> 
> my package arrived today so i will start next week when i receive my wig


 

I totally understand the pj'ism. I have been there myself for a loooooooong time and I am proud to say that I am somewhat rehabilitated - not fully though but almost.

I just got my shipping notification this afternoon so I should have them pretty soon myself.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> is there a challenge for 2012


 
Kerryann, girl I sure hope so because 6 months of these vitamins are a lot and to be sure I take them, I need a challenge to give me that much needed push, ya know?


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 2, 2011)

i have been taking these faithfully for the past 3 months and have seen a major improvement with growth. i take them 2x a day for 5 days and rest on the weekends. i make sure i drink plenty of water every day to avoid potential break outs from the biotin. i am going to continue to take them until 4/2012 to see if i reach my hair goal of APL by then. i will definitely join the 2012 challenge.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 2, 2011)

like kerryann, i am wondering if there will be a challenge in 2012. i know there is a vitamin challenge but I love the idea of a specific hairfinity challenge. i really look forward to starting these on jan 1, 2012!!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 2, 2011)

Im going to order the 6 month supply as a gift to myself and keep this going because i know it works


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 7, 2011)

I think a challenge is a great idea.  I would like to try these vitamins.  I have a few questions ladies.  Are they difficult to swallow?  If so can you open the capsule?  Also are there any current discount codes?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 7, 2011)

i'm looking as well!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay ladies, we've been doing this for almost a year.   Who has progress photos?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 7, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> is there a challenge for 2012



Good questions. We did not have a lot of feedback through out the challenge.  Only a couple of us posted here and there.   I thought maybe folks dropped off or stopped taking the vitamin.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2011)

cheerleaderbody said:


> I think a challenge is a great idea. I would like to try these vitamins. I have a few questions ladies. Are they difficult to swallow? If so can you open the capsule? Also are there any current discount codes?


 

You missed it so you'll have to wait for the next one. The last one expired on Dec 4th, 2011 but they bring one out every month so keep a look out for it. I caught the 6 month purchase (will be starting them iun Jan, 2012) with free shipping and the discount code. I really loathe paying shipping costs so that's why I chose this option. At least I don't have to worry about shopping for them again until the middle of next year.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2011)

jamaicalovely said:


> Good questions. We did not have a lot of feedback through out the challenge. Only a couple of us posted here and there. I thought maybe folks dropped off or stopped taking the vitamin.


 
Unfortunatley I had only bought 2 bottles last year and was NOT consistent at taking them the second month at all but my next supply is 6 months and I plan to be a lot more consistent with progress pics and everything.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 7, 2011)

cheerleaderbody said:


> I think a challenge is a great idea.  I would like to try these vitamins.  I have a few questions ladies.  Are they difficult to swallow?  If so can you open the capsule?  Also are there any current discount codes?


I'm down for a Hairfinity 2012 challenge.  I've been on them since August but plan to be on them until I'm at MBL.  The pills aren't that big to me but I know a lot of YouTube reviewers say they are.  As for discount codes, I don't think there's a new one.  If you sign up for their newsletter you'll get them as they come via e-mail.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2011)

I would join you ladies if you decide to start a challenge. I have been using them everyday since Aug 15th. I'm shocked @ my self bc I couldn't even take prenatal vit when I was pg bc they would make me sick. These don't make me sick so go figure.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder if I can take these while breastfeeding? If not, than I will have to wait


----------



## SilentRuby (Dec 8, 2011)

^I don't think so because of the MSM. Too bad I didn't think of that before I bought them. I have a perfectly new bottle sitting here that I can't use. I DO think the Nioxin may be okay so I may try those until I stop bf completely.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 12, 2011)

i haven't found any


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i haven't found any... a*ny codes ladies*?


 
The last code expired December 4th, 2011. The new one has not come out as yet.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 12, 2011)

hey has anyone suffered any side effects from their use of hairfinity..?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2011)

LaBelleLL said:


> hey has anyone suffered any side effects from their use of hairfinity..?


 
I haven't suffered any side effects at all, not even a pimple.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 13, 2011)

checking in for last week and today


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2011)

Ladies, the new Hairfinity vitamin coupon code is "top10" and it expires on December 21, 2011.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 4, 2012)

thank you so much manter!


----------



## manter26 (Jan 4, 2012)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> any new codes?  i keep missing this



See if you can sign up for the newsletter. The coupon codes come out at the end of each month and expire within about a week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2012)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> any new codes? i keep missing this


 

manter26 is right. You can sign up for the HF newsletter and they will send it to that way. Just scroll down the newsletter almost to the bottom and there you'll the code. But there have not been any new codes since the one on Dec 21.


----------



## winona (Jan 5, 2012)

How do you sign up for the newsletter?  I am on their page and I can't find it.  TIA


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2012)

winona said:


> How do you sign up for the newsletter? I am on their page and I can't find it. TIA


 

I think how I got it was when I signed up for this: Get Your Free Customized Hair Care REgimen Now. It was quite helpful too so I think you should sign up for it.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Thinking of ordering this after i use up my current supply of vitamins at the end of February.  About how long did it take to see results?  Just need a ballpark figure so i know how many months supply to order.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Miss AJ said:


> Thinking of ordering this after i use up my current supply of vitamins at the end of February. About how long did it take to see results? Just need a ballpark figure so i know how many months supply to order.


 

About 3 months to be fair but I would recommend the 6 month purchase with free shipping. Also if you wait for the new coupon code by signing up for the newsletter, you can save additional funds on the total purchase as well. This is what I did.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 14, 2012)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT
newyear10 expires 1/20/12


----------



## A856 (Feb 13, 2012)

Back on my daily doses...fell off last week.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

checking in for the week


----------



## A856 (Mar 23, 2012)

I fell off for a few weeks.....I'll start back on Monday!


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Is there a new discount code ladies? Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> Is there a new discount code ladies? Thanks


 
soonergirl, the new code is 24892


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 27, 2012)

When does the new coupon codes come out?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^Probably early next month hair4romheaven


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 30, 2012)

checking in for last week and today


----------



## winona (May 2, 2012)

Save 10% NOW
Use Promotional Code: 25983
 when placing your order at: www.hairfinity.com 

Offer Expires: 04/24/2012
Save 10% NOW
Use Promotional Code: 25983
 when placing your order at: essentious.com or hairfinity.com or shopbrockbeauty.com or dermera.com or infinitelash.com


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 4, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## ReignLocks (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any before and after photos and how long have you been on them?


----------



## londonjakki (Jan 6, 2013)

Any updates on this vitamin, or current coupons?


----------

